# اسألة عن الكتاب المقدس...من يملك الرد؟؟



## روح الحق (3 مارس 2006)

*اسألة عن الكتاب المقدس...من يملك الرد؟؟*

اذا وجدنا ولو خطأ واحد فقط باى كتاب فان الامانة تقتضى ان نلقى هذا الكتاب جانبا لان من يخطأ فى شئ واحد قد يخطئ فى الكثير
فما بالكم اذا كان البعض يظن ان هذا الكتاب مقدسا وان من اوحى به هو الرب نفسه
اذن خطأ واحد فقط يقضى بعدم الثقة فى الكتاب كله-هذه هى القاعدة- والان اليكم الاخطاء تباعا
يقول متى-كاتب انجيل متى- فى انجيله الاصحاح 27 العدد 3
"حينئذ لما رأى يهوذا الذي اسلمه انه قد دين ندم وردّ الثلاثين من الفضة الى رؤساء الكهنة والشيوخ 4 قائلا قد اخطأت اذ سلمت دما بريئا.فقالوا ماذا علينا.انت ابصر.<A name=ver5> 5 فطرح الفضة في الهيكل وانصرف.ثم مضى وخنق نفسه.<A name=ver6> 6 فاخذ رؤساء الكهنة الفضة وقالوا لا يحل ان نلقيها في الخزانة لانها ثمن دم.<A name=ver7> 7 فتشاوروا واشتروا بها حقل الفخاري مقبرة للغرباء.<A name=ver8> 8 لهذا سمي ذلك الحقل حقل الدم الى هذا اليوم.<A name=ver9>9 حينئذ تم ما قيل بارميا النبي القائل وأخذوا الثلاثين من الفضة ثمن المثمن الذي ثمنوه من بني اسرائيل<A name=ver10> 10 واعطوها عن حقل الفخاري كما امرني الرب"
لقد قال متى ان العهد القديم قد ذكر نبؤة عما سيحدث مع يهوذا الاسخريوطى الذى سلم المسيح وقالت النبؤة ان هذا الشخص سيلقى المال-الذى باع به سيده- فى بيت الرب ومن ثم يؤخذ هذا المال ويتم شراء حقل الفخارى بهذا المال بل ان العهد القديم قد ذكر ان هذا المال سيكون ثلاثين من الفضة تماما كما حدث
نأتى الان للطامة الكبرى فقد قال متى ان هذا ورد ذكره فى سفر ارميا-حينئذ تم ما قيل بارميا النبى- وظللنا نبحث ونبحث فى سفر ارميا عن هذه النبؤة ولكن للاسف لم نجدها
اذن اين وجدناها؟؟؟؟
وجدناها فى سفر زكريا :what_smile: 
نعم فالنبؤة التى كان يظن متى انها فى سفر ارميا موجودة فى سفر زكريا الاصحاح 11 العدد 12 " فقلت لهم ان حسن في اعينكم فاعطوني اجرتي والا فامتنعوا.فوزنوا اجرتي ثلاثين من الفضة. 13 فقال لي الرب القها الى الفخاري الثمن الكريم الذي ثمنوني به.فاخذت الثلاثين من الفضة والقيتها الى الفخاري في بيت الرب"
اذن متى لم يكن يعلم شيئا عن العهد القديم ومن حقنا ان نتسائل اين الروح القدس الم يعصمه من الخطأ 
هذه اول عثرة من عثرات الكتاب المقدس فمن يملك اجابة عن هذا التساؤل؟؟؟


----------



## maarttina (3 مارس 2006)

2. رد الفضة 

لم يكن ممكنًا ليهوذا أن يترك الفضّة معه، فكما أن من يترك شيئًا من أجل السيِّد المسيح يرد له مئة ضعف في هذا العالم مع حياة أبديّة في الدهر الآتي (مت 19: 29)، هكذا من يبيع السيِّد بثمن يخسر مئة ضعف في هذا العالم ويفقد حياته إلى الأبد. كان يهوذا في طمعه يظن أنه يقتني ربحًا بالثلاثين من الفضّة، وإذا به يقتني همًّا وغمًا، فذهب يرد الفضّة في ندامة بلا توبة، ومرارة بلا رجاء، حتى لم يطِق حياته فمضى وخنق نفسه. 

لم يقبل رؤساء الكهنة أن تُوضع الفضّة في خزانة، لأنها ثمن دمٍ، فاشتروا بها حقل فخَّاري مقبرة للغرباء وقد دُعيَ بحقل الدم، شهادة لما فعلته البشريّة بمخلّصها. 

يُعلّق القدّيس كيرلّس الأورشليمي عن كلمات رؤساء الكهنة والشيوخ ليهوذا: "ماذا علينا؟ أنت أبصر" [4]، وقولهم عن الفضّة المطروحة في الهيكل: "لا يحلّ أن نلقيها في الخزانة، لأنه ثمن دم" [6]، قائلاً: [يا للعجب! القتلة يقولون: ماذا علينا؟ ويطلبون من الذي قبِل ثمن الجريمة أن يُبصر هو، أمّا هم قاتلوه فليس عليهم أن يُبصروا... يقولون في أنفسهم: لا يحلّ أن نلقيها في الخزانة، لأنه ثمن دم. إن ما نطقتم به هو الذي يدينكم! لأنه إذا كان وضع ثمن الدم في الخزانة يعتبر إثمًا، فكم يكون إهدار الدم؟! وإذا كنتم ترون عُذرًا لصلب المسيح فلماذا ترفضون قبول الثمن؟] 

"حقل الدم" الذي اُشتُرى بالثلاثين من الفضّة كمدفن للغرباء يُشير إلى العالم الذي افتداه الرب بدمه لكي يدفن فيه الأمم، فينعمون معه بقيامته. وكما يقول القدّيس جيروم: [لماذا اِشتروه؟ لكي يستخدموه مدفنًا للغرباء. إننا نحن المنتفعون به، فقد اُشترى الحقل لأجلنا بثمن دم المسيح.] ويقول القدّيس أمبروسيوس: [الحقل حسب الكلمات الإلهيّة هو كل العالم الحاضر (مت 13: 36)، وثمن الدم هو ثمن آلام الرب الذي اشترى العالم بثمن دمه ليخلّصه (يو 3: 17). جاء لكي يحفظ الذين دُفنوا مع المسيح وماتوا معه في المعموديّة (رو 6: 4، 8؛ كو 2: 12) لنوال البركات الأبديّة... فعِوض أن يعيشوا غرباء تحت الناموس... صاروا قريبين بدم المسيح (أف 2: 11-13).] وقد سبق لنا تفسير الثلاثين من الفضّة وبيت الفخّاري وحقل الدم وما ترمز إليه في دراستنا لسفر زكريّا النبي (زك 11: 12-13).


----------



## answer me muslims (3 مارس 2006)

قسم علماء اليهود القدماء الكتب المقدسة إلى ثلاثة أقسام: القسم الأول شريعة موسى، وكانوا يسمونه »الشريعة«. والقسم الثاني »المزامير«، والقسم الثالث »الأنبياء« ويُسَمونه »إرميا«، من إطلاق اسم سفر من الجزء على الكل. وسبب تسمية قسم الأنبياء »إرميا« أن نبوَّة إرميا كانت أول كتب الأنبياء، وجاءت النبوات بالترتيب التالي: إرميا، ثم حزقيال، ثم إشعياء، ثم نبوات الأنبياء الصغار الإثني عشر. فقول متى: »تمّ ما قيل بإرميا النبي« يشمل زكريا.


----------



## answer me muslims (3 مارس 2006)

قسم علماء اليهود القدماء الكتب المقدسة إلى ثلاثة أقسام: القسم الأول شريعة موسى، وكانوا يسمونه »الشريعة«. والقسم الثاني »المزامير«، والقسم الثالث »الأنبياء« ويُسَمونه »إرميا«، من إطلاق اسم سفر من الجزء على الكل. وسبب تسمية قسم الأنبياء »إرميا« أن نبوَّة إرميا كانت أول كتب الأنبياء، وجاءت النبوات بالترتيب التالي: إرميا، ثم حزقيال، ثم إشعياء، ثم نبوات الأنبياء الصغار الإثني عشر. فقول متى: »تمّ ما قيل بإرميا النبي« يشمل زكريا.


----------



## روح الحق (3 مارس 2006)

عندما ياتى شخص ويقول ان نابليون بونابرت قد اعتلى عرش فرنسا وعمره عشرون عاما وياتى اخر ويقول ان عمر نابليون حين اعتلى العرش هو اربعون عاما اذن فمن المستحيل ان يكون الاثنان صادقين لابد  ان يكون احدهما كاذب
والان ما حل هذه المشكلة اذا كان البعض يظن ان الاثنان يتكلمان بوحى من عند الرب 
ان هذه المشكلة فى الكتاب المقدس ففى سفر الملوك الثانى 8-26 "[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]
 كان اخزيا ابن اثنتين وعشرين سنة حين ملك وملك سنة واحدة في اورشليم.واسم امه عثليا بنت عمري ملك اسرائيل"
بينما فى اخبار الايام الثانى 22-2 " [FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]
كان اخزيا ابن اثنتين واربعين سنة حين ملك وملك سنة واحدة في اورشليم واسم امه عثليا بنت عمري"
الان كم كان عمر اخزيا حين ملك اثنتين وعشرين ام اثنتين واربعين 
[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## maarttina (3 مارس 2006)

تصور يا انسر انا كنت فاكره ان صاحب الاسئلة ده شخص ذكي لكن مع الاسف علي العموم هو هيفضل يرمي الاسئلة الموجوده في الموقع الخايب بتاع 100 سؤال للنصاري وعارفنهم وحفظنهم كلهم


----------



## روح الحق (3 مارس 2006)

مازلت انتظر الرد ld:


----------



## Michael (3 مارس 2006)

كلمة صغيرة لروح الحق

كان الاولى منك عدم طرح لى سؤال الا بعد مناقشة اجابة السؤال الاول
والاعتراف بخطأ فهمك للكتاب المقدس قبل طرحط للسؤال الثانى

بدلا من لعب دور القط والفأر

وشكرا لمارتينا ولانسر 
واطلب منكم عدم الاجابة على السؤال الثانى قبل مناقشة السؤال الاول من العضو روح الحق عفوا قصدى روح الهروب


----------



## maarttina (3 مارس 2006)

ده رائي يا مايكل اتمني انه يعترف اولا بجهله بالكتاب المقدس ومن ثم نوضح له اخطائه


----------



## روح الحق (3 مارس 2006)

القارئ هو من يحكم بيننا هذا هو سبب الحوار والنقاش
فالقارئ هو من يحكم على الطرفين ايهما على حق وايهما على باطل
لهذا فقد تركت الحكم على التفسير الذى اتيتم به -والذى لا دليل عليه ولا يقنع طفل- للقارئ


----------



## maarttina (3 مارس 2006)

اوكي ونحن لن نجيبك حتي نناقش ما ذكرته سابقا وترد عليه


----------



## answer me muslims (4 مارس 2006)

> لا تفتحوا على انفسكم ابواب انتم لستم اهلا للرد عليها


انت بتفكرنى بالفار السكران الدخل البار شاف الاسد قال ده فى واحد هيطلع عينه الناهرده


> اذن فجميع كتبة الاناجيل لا يعرفون ما تحدث عنه الاستاذ الفاضل بان ارميا يقصد بها اجمال لكل الانبياء بل انهم معتادون على افراد كل نبى باسمه الخاص ومتى نفسه يذكر دانيال باسمه ويذكر اشعياء باسمه فلماذا لم يقل ارميا اذا كان يقصد بها كل الانبياء


هل يااخى فى كلامك اى دليل على انه اليهود لم يطلقو على الانبياء بالكامل سفر ارميا فمثلا طالب االاعداديه قد يقول عندى مذاكرة فى ماده المواد الاجتماعيه او قد يقول عندى مذاكرة فة الجغرفيا او فى التاريخ فهل فى المرة الاولى كان كلامه كاذب ام انه عندما يذاكر درس فى الجغرافيا او فى التاريخ فهو بالتالى يذاكر ماده المواد الاجتماعيه
اتمنى انك تكون فهمت اى شى:smil11:


----------



## روح الحق (4 مارس 2006)

تفسيرك الشخصى ليس له اى قيمة فانا اريد دليل
لقد اتيت لك بدليل من الانجيل ان الكتبة معتادون ان يذكروا اسم كل نبى على حدة اى انهم لا يعرفون اى شئ عما ذكرته انت بان اسم النبى ارميا كان يطلق على عموم الانبياء
اين دليلك ....لسنا هنا لسماع تفسيرك الشخصى بلا دليل
لا تنس سؤالى الاخر هل تملك له اجابة؟؟؟


----------



## My Rock (4 مارس 2006)

روح الحق قال:
			
		

> اذا وجدنا ولو خطأ واحد فقط باى كتاب فان الامانة تقتضى ان نلقى هذا الكتاب جانبا لان من يخطأ فى شئ واحد قد يخطئ فى الكثير
> فما بالكم اذا كان البعض يظن ان هذا الكتاب مقدسا وان من اوحى به هو الرب نفسه
> اذن خطأ واحد فقط يقضى بعدم الثقة فى الكتاب كله-هذه هى القاعدة- والان اليكم الاخطاء تباعا
> يقول متى-كاتب انجيل متى- فى انجيله الاصحاح 27 العدد 3
> ...


 
الرد الموجود على الرابط التالي, اذ سبق و اجبنا هذه التهمة

http://arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=19483&postcount=9

و محتواه



> نص أعمال 1: 18 فإن هذا اقتنى حقلاً من أجرة الظلم، وإذ سقط على وجهه انشق من الوسط، فانسكبت أحشاؤه كلها، وصار ذلك معلوماً عند جميع سكان أورشليم , فنسب إليه الاقتناء لأنه كان السبب فيه, وكثيراً ما يُنسب إلى الإنسان الفعل لأنه السبب فيه، فنُسب إلى الملك بناء القصر مع أنه ليس هو الباني حقيقة، ولكنه يأمر به
> 
> 
> ذكر متى مجرد خبر انتحاره، فقال إنه شنق نفسه، واقتصر على ذلك لأن غايته هي مجرّد إفادة المطالع خبراً من الأخبار, أما في أعمال الرسل فالمقام كان مقام تنفير من ذلك العمل الوخيم، فأوضح أنه مات أشنع ميتة وأفظعها, فإذا طالع الإنسان حال المنتحرين، ونظر ما يؤول إليه الخائن المنتحر، عَدَل عن الانتحار ولم يَرْض لنفسه انشقاق البطن وخروج أمعائه منها, ذكر متى مجرد انتحار يهوذا وشنق نفسه، وذكر أعمال الرسل الأمر بتفصيل، فإنه علق نفسه وشنقها على طرف هوة في وادي هنوم، فانقطع الحبل به فسقط.


 




> نأتى الان للطامة الكبرى فقد قال متى ان هذا ورد ذكره فى سفر ارميا-حينئذ تم ما قيل بارميا النبى- وظللنا نبحث ونبحث فى سفر ارميا عن هذه النبؤة ولكن للاسف لم نجدها
> اذن اين وجدناها؟؟؟؟
> وجدناها فى سفر زكريا :what_smile:
> نعم فالنبؤة التى كان يظن متى انها فى سفر ارميا موجودة فى سفر زكريا الاصحاح 11 العدد 12 " فقلت لهم ان حسن في اعينكم فاعطوني اجرتي والا فامتنعوا.فوزنوا اجرتي ثلاثين من الفضة. 13 فقال لي الرب القها الى الفخاري الثمن الكريم الذي ثمنوني به.فاخذت الثلاثين من الفضة والقيتها الى الفخاري في بيت الرب"
> ...


 
و لنأتي الى هذا الجزء المضحك, من انتم الذين بحثتم؟ و أين؟

خوفي لا تكونوا بحثتم في القرأن!!!

لنرى النص الذي في زكريا 11

" فقلت لهم ان حسن في اعينكم فاعطوني اجرتي والا فامتنعوا.فوزنوا اجرتي ثلاثين من الفضة. 13 فقال لي الرب القها الى *الفخاري* الثمن الكريم الذي ثمنوني به.فاخذت الثلاثين من الفضة والقيتها الى *الفخاري* في بيت الرب"


لإاين انت من جذور النبوة في ارميا

وقالَ ليَ الرّبُّ: «إذهَبْ معَ بَعضِ شُيوخ الشَّعبِ وكِبارِ الكَهنَةِ واَشتَرِ جرَّةً مِنْ فَخارٍ، 2واَخرُج إلى وادي اَبنِ هَنُّومَ الذي عِندَ مَدخلِ بابِ الفخارِ ونادِ هُناكَ بِالكلامِ الذي أُكَلِّمُكَ بهِ. 3قُلِ: إِسمَعوا يا مُلوكَ يَهوذا ويا سُكَّانَ أُورُشليمَ ما قالَ الرّبُّ القديرُ إلهُ إِسرائيلَ: سأجلِبُ على هذا المَوضعَ شَرُا، كُلُّ مَنْ سَمِعَ بهِ تَطِنُّ أُذُناهُ، 


و 


6ذلِكَ ما تَنَبَّأ بهِ إرميا عِندَما قالَ: 7«قال ليَ الرّبُّ: يَجيئُكَ حَنمَئيلُ بنُ شَلُّومَ عَمِّكَ فيقولُ لكَ: إِشْتَرِ حَقلي الذي في عناتوتَ، لأنَّ لكَ حَقَ فَكِّ الرَّهْنِ والشِّراءِ. 8فجاءَني حَنمَئيلُ اَبنُ عَمِّي، على حسَبِ كَلِمةِ الرّبِّ، إلى السِّجنِ وقالَ لي: إِشتَرِ حَقلي الذي في عناتوتَ مِنْ أرضِ بنيامينَ، لأنَّ لكَ حَقَ الإرثِ وحَقَ فَكِّ الرَّهنِ، فاَشتَرِهِ لكَ. فعَرَفْتُ أنَّها كَلِمةُ الرّبِّ. 9فاَشترَيتُ الحَقلَ ووَزنْتُ لَه ثمَنَهُ وهوَ سَبعَةَ عشَرَ مِثقالاً مِنَ الفِضَّةِ. 10وكَتَبْتُ ذلِكَ في صَكٍّ، وختَمْتُهُ وأشهَدْتُ شُهودًا ووَزَنتُ الفِضَّةَ بِميزانٍ، 11وأخذْتُ صَكَ الشِّراءِ المَختومَ في نُسختَيْنِ، واحدةٍ مُغلَقَةٍ وفيها العَقدُ وشُروطُهُ، وأُخرى مَفتوحَة، 12وسَلَّمتُهُما إلى باروخ بنِ نَيريَّا بنِ مَحسِيَّا بِمَحضَرٍ مِنْ حَنمَئيلَ اَبنِ عَمِّي والشُّهودِ الذينَ وقَّعوا على الصكِّ، وبِمَحضَرٍ مِنْ جميعِ اليهودِ الجالسينَ في باحَةِ السِّجنِ. 13وقُلتُ لِباروخ أمامَهُم: 14قالَ الرّبُّ القديرُ إلهُ إِسرائيلَ: خُذْ هذا الصَّكَ المَختومَ في نُسختينِ، مُغلَقَةٍ ومَفتوحَةٍ، وضَعْهُما في إناءٍ من خزَفٍ لِتَدوما أيّامًا طويلةً، 15لأنَّ الرّبَّ القديرَ إلهَ إِسرائيلَ قالَ: سَيشتَرونَ فيما بَعدُ بُيوتًا وحُقولاً وكُرومًا في هذِهِ الأرضِ».



والان, اسألك برب العلى, هل قرأت صفر ارميا كما ادعيت في الاول؟

وويحك من الانتقال الى موضوع اخر دون الانتهاء من هذا الموضوع


----------



## maarttina (5 مارس 2006)

عارف يا روك عندهم في القرأن اله الاسلام بيختم علي القلوب واضح ان الاخ ده من اللي ختم اله الاسلام علي قلبه


----------



## روح الحق (5 مارس 2006)

[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]الان انا شخص جاهل والنبؤة موجودة فى ارميا فعلا
ومنذ قليل كنتم تقرون ان النبؤة فى زكريا وتحاولون الدفاع عن متى بانه يقصد زكريا 
هذا التضارب فى الاجابة يعنى شئ واحد وهو انكم لا تعرفون عن اى شئ تتحدثون
ناتى الان لما ذكرتوه من ارميا معتقدين انه هو النبؤة​[/FONT]​


> [FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]وقالَ ليَ الرّبُّ: «[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]إذهَبْمعَ بَعضِ شُيوخ الشَّعبِ وكِبارِ الكَهنَةِ واَشتَرِ جرَّةً مِنْ فَخارٍ،[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)] 2واَخرُج إلى [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]وادي اَبنِ هَنُّومَ الذي عِندَ مَدخلِ بابِ الفخارِ
> 6ذلِكَ ما تَنَبَّأ بهِ إرميا[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)] عِندَما قالَ: 7«قال ليَ الرّبُّ: يَجيئُكَ حَنمَئيلُ بنُ شَلُّومَ عَمِّكَ فيقولُ لكَ: [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]إِشْتَرِ حَقلي الذي في عناتوتَ،[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)] لأنَّ لكَ حَقَ فَكِّالرَّهْنِ والشِّراءِ. 8فجاءَني حَنمَئيلُ اَبنُ عَمِّي، على حسَبِ كَلِمةِ الرّبِّ، إلىالسِّجنِ وقالَ لي: إِشتَرِ حَقلي الذي في عناتوتَ مِنْ أرضِ بنيامينَ، لأنَّ لكَ حَقَ الإرثِ وحَقَ فَكِّالرَّهنِ، فاَشتَرِهِ لكَ. فعَرَفْتُ أنَّها كَلِمةُ الرّبِّ. [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]9فاَشترَيتُ الحَقلَ ووَزنْتُ لَه ثمَنَهُ وهوَ سَبعَةَ عشَرَ مِثقالاً مِنَ الفِضَّةِ.[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)] 10وكَتَبْتُ ذلِكَ في صَكٍّ، وختَمْتُهُ وأشهَدْتُ شُهودًا [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]ووَزَنتُ الفِضَّةَ بِميزانٍ​
> [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]14قالَ الرّبُّ القديرُ إلهُ إِسرائيلَ: خُذْ هذا الصَّكَ المَختومَ في نُسختينِ، مُغلَقَةٍ ومَفتوحَةٍ، [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]وضَعْهُما في إناءٍ من خزَفٍ[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)] لِتَدوما أيّامًا طويلةً، 15لأنَّ الرّبَّ القديرَ إلهَ إِسرائيلَ قالَ: [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]سَيشتَرونَ فيما بَعدُ بُيوتًا وحُقولاً وكُرومًا في هذِهِ الأرضِ​
> [/FONT]​


​[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]يبدو انك ظللت تبحث فى سفر ارميا عن اى حقل يتم بيعه حتى تدعى انه هو الحقل المقصود
والذى لم تفهمه ان الرب يوحى لارميا بان يشترى حقل ابن عمه وبالفعل يشتريه منه بسبعة عشر مثقالا من الفضة وكتب بهذا صكا وشهدت على هذا الشهود واوحى له الرب بان ياخذ الصك ويضعه فى اناء من خزف لان هذه الارض سيكون بها بيوتا وحقولا فيما بعد
فما علاقة هذا كله بالنبؤة التى تحدث عنها متى 
انظر الى النبؤة فى سفر زكريا وكيف تتطابق مع ما يذكره متى "[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]فقلت لهم ان حسن في اعينكم فاعطوني اجرتي والا فامتنعوا.فوزنوا اجرتي ثلاثين من الفضة. 13 فقال لي الرب القها الى الفخاري الثمن الكريم الذي ثمنوني به.فاخذت الثلاثين من الفضة والقيتها الى الفخاري في بيت الرب[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]"
هنا الثمن هو ثلاثين من الفضة-لا سبعة عشر ثمن حقل ارميا-وايضا هنا حقل الفخارى مذكور بالاسم ويذكر ان الثمن سيلقى فى بيت الرب 
فكيف يتطابق ما جاء بارميا مع ما ذكره متى ام انكم تحاولون تلفيق اى شئ لتداروا به على خطأ متى
فى المرة القادمة ارجو منكم ان تتفقوا على شئ واحد اولا فمرة يخرج على شخص ويقول نعم النبؤة موجودة فى سفر زكريا فعلا ولكن متى يقصد زكريا بقوله ارميا وعندما لا تجدون دليلا على هذا يخرج على اخر قائلا يا جاهل ان النبؤة موجودة فى ارميا فعلا وليس فى زكريا
ان هذا التضارب يدل على انكم تعجزون عن الرد
بالمناسبة اود تذكيركم انكم تحذفون ردودى والقارئ ليس غبى لانك تتركون الرد على ما اذكره بلا حذف بل ويكون هناك اقتباس من ردى المحذوف ويبحث عنه القارئ فلا يجده 
اذن لقد حذفته الادارة حتى لا يقراه الجميع 
الى متى ستتبعون هذا الاسلوب لتداروا عجزكم عن الرد
والله الموفق,
روح الحق​
[/FONT]​


----------



## روح الحق (5 مارس 2006)

*حذف من قبل My Rock*
*لانتقال الكاتب الى موضوع اخر دون اكمال الموضوع الاول*


----------



## My Rock (5 مارس 2006)

*يا اخي, بحضر الرد على موضوعك الاول, و بعدين ننتقل الى الموضوع الي بعديه, لا تستجعل يا ابني و خليك صبور*


----------



## روح الحق (5 مارس 2006)

> *يا اخي, بحضر الرد على موضوعك الاول, و بعدين ننتقل الى الموضوع الي بعديه, لا تستجعل يا ابني و خليك صبور*




يا راجل رد ايه مش لما تتفوقوا على حاجة الاول 
اقعدوا كدة مع بعض قعدة عرب واتفقوا هل توجد نبؤة فى ارميا ام ان النبؤة فى زكريا فعلا وانتوا هتحاولوا تقنعونى ان ارميا مقصود بها زكريا
اتفقوا الاول على رد واحد وبعدين نبقى نتفاهم
على فكرة انا اول مرة اكتب بالعامية لكن هعمل مقدرتش امسك نفسى المرة دى
عموما انا منتظر


----------



## My Rock (5 مارس 2006)

روح الحق قال:
			
		

> [/color]
> 
> يا راجل رد ايه مش لما تتفوقوا على حاجة الاول
> اقعدوا كدة مع بعض قعدة عرب واتفقوا هل توجد نبؤة فى ارميا ام ان النبؤة فى زكريا فعلا وانتوا هتحاولوا تقنعونى ان ارميا مقصود بها زكريا
> ...


 
اسمع, هذا اخر تحذير لك, اذا بتستبق الاحداث او تتكلم بقلة ادب قد شعرة, موضوعك كله يحذف, ما ناقصين قلة ادب في المنتدى, ماهو مكفينا الي شايفيه منكم في مواضيع محمد رسول اللات

فخليك مؤدب و تنتظر الرد و انت صاغر


----------



## روح الحق (5 مارس 2006)

طيب ناوى تناقشنى فى اى رد
انا الان عندى ردين والاثنان متناقضان
مش تتفقوا على رد الاول وبعدين تقولى نتناقش فيه ولا ناوى تطلع لى برد جديد خالص
ثم انا سايبك بقالى يومين وانت بتدور عايز وقت اد ايه يعنى تلات سنين


----------



## My Rock (5 مارس 2006)

*لا اله الا المسيح, يا حبيبي انتظر و شوف الرد*


----------



## روح الحق (5 مارس 2006)

يا صبــــــــــــــــر ايوب ld:


----------



## maarttina (5 مارس 2006)

طيب هذه هي الاجابة من كتنب وتفاسير الاباء الاوليين في المسيحية 
وان لم تعجبك فاخبط راسك بالحيط احنا بنجاوبك بس علشان ماحدش يقول انتم مابتردوش
ورد في متى 27:9 »حينئذ تم ما قيل بإرميا النبي القائل: وأخذوا الثلاثين من الفضة، ثمن المثمَّن الذي ثمَّنوه من بني إسرائيل. ولم يقُل إرميا هذه العبارة، بل قالها النبي زكريا في أصحاح 11:13«.
 وللرد نقول: (1) قسم علماء اليهود القدماء الكتب المقدسة إلى ثلاثة أقسام: القسم الأول شريعة موسى، وكانوا يسمونه »الشريعة«. والقسم الثاني »المزامير«، والقسم الثالث »الأنبياء« ويُسَمونه »إرميا«، من إطلاق اسم سفر من الجزء على الكل. وسبب تسمية قسم الأنبياء »إرميا« أن نبوَّة إرميا كانت أول كتب الأنبياء، وجاءت النبوات بالترتيب التالي: إرميا، ثم حزقيال، ثم إشعياء، ثم نبوات الأنبياء الصغار الإثني عشر. فقول متى: »تمّ ما قيل بإرميا النبي« يشمل زكري
 2)  قال البعض إن إرميا هو الذي تكلم بهذه الكلمات، وإن زكريا نقل عنه. فاستشهاد البشير متى بإرميا هو في محله على أي حالة كانت. ومعنى عبارة زكريا هو أن الله أمره أن يتوجَّه إلى اليهود بشيراً ونذيراً، فنبذوا كلامه وازدروا به. وطلب منهم أن يعطوه  ثمنه  أي قيمة أتعابه، أو يلبوا دعوته، ولكنهم ازدروا به وبوظيفته وبالله الذي أرسله بأن أعطوه ثلاثين من الفضة، وهي ثمن عبد. فأمره الله أن يلقي هذا الثمن إلى الفخاري. وعلى هذا المثال سلكوا مع المسيح، فإنه لما أتى رفضوه وازدروا به، بأن ثمَّنوه بثمن عبد، فألقى هذا الثمن في الهيكل. وأخذه الكهنة واشتروا به حقل الفخاري وهو لا قيمة له، وهذا يدل على استخفافهم به ورفضهم دعوته


----------



## maarttina (5 مارس 2006)

اعتقد ان هذا التفسير لن يختلف حوله اي مسيحي وهذه هي الاجابة المتفق عليها وننتظر تعليق حضرتك


----------



## روح الحق (6 مارس 2006)

> طيب هذه هي الاجابة من كتنب وتفاسير الاباء الاوليين في المسيحية
> وان لم تعجبك فاخبط راسك بالحيط احنا بنجاوبك بس علشان ماحدش يقول انتم مابتردوش





> اعتقد ان هذا التفسير لن يختلف حوله اي مسيحي وهذه هي الاجابة المتفق عليها وننتظر تعليق حضرتك


لا اعرف حقا ما الذى تنتظريه تعليقا على الرد ام ان(اخبط راسى بالحيط) على حد تعبيرك
حسنا ساتغاضى عن موضوع الحائط هذا وساعطيكى تعليقى
اولا ما ذهبتى اليه بان كتبة الاناجيل كانوا يطلقون اسم ارميا على عموم الانبياء ليس له ما يدعمه بل بالعكس فان الانجيل ينفى هذا الاعتقاد وكنت قد قلت هذا من قبل وتم حذفه بتكتم شديد ولم تذكروا لى السبب ولكنى ساعود واذكره مرة اخرى
اعمال الرسل 2-15 "لان هؤلاء ليسوا سكارى كما انتم تظنون.لانها الساعة الثالثة من‏ النهار.16 بل هذا ما قيل بيوئيل النبي" 
رسالة بولس الى اهل رومية 9-25 "كما يقول في هوشع ايضا سادعو الذي ليس شعبي شعبي والتي ليست محبوبة محبوبة"
ويقول متى نفسه-محور الخلاف-فى انجيل متى 24-15 "فمتى نظرتم رجسة الخراب التي قال عنها دانيال النبي قائمة في المكان المقدس.ليفهم القارئ"
ويقول ايضا فى متى 13-14 "فقد تمت فيهم نبوة اشعياء القائلة تسمعون سمعا ولا تفهمون.ومبصرين تبصرون ولا تنظرون"
اذن جميع كتبة الاناجيل يذكرون اسم كل نبى على حدة ومتى نفسه عندما يريد ان يذكر نبؤة من اشعياء او دانيال فانه يذكرهم باسمهم ولا يقول ارميا ليدل عليهم اذن كيف تأتون الان وتقولون ان ارميا هى لفظة تطلق على عموم الانبياء فكيف توصلتى الى هذا و ما الذى استندتى عليه لتقولى هذا ام ان هذا تفسير شخصى 
نحن لسنا هنا لنسمع تبريرات لا دليل عليها اخبرينا ما الذى استندتى عليه لتصلى الى اعتقادك هذا
التبرير الثانى وهو ان ارميا هو القائل وزكريا من نقل عنه اذن فلماذا لم نجد هذه النبؤة فى سفر ارميا وايضا كيف توصلتم الى هذا ما دليلكم عليه
كل هذه مجرد محاولات لتبرير الخطأ الذى وقع فيه متى ولكن للاسف لا دليل عليها انما هى تفسيرات شخصية لا يوجد ما يدعمها


----------



## maarttina (6 مارس 2006)

ولكن متي في هذه الاصحاح اراد الوحي المقدس ان يجعله يكتب هكذا في هذا الموقف لتأكيد تلك الفكرة 
اذا لا مشكلة لانه حتي اذا فرضنا ردك الثاني فلا ينفي ردي لالنه بكل بساطه ليس هناك ما يمنع ان يقول متي جملة او تفصيلا 
اتمني ان تكون فهمت الان


----------



## روح الحق (6 مارس 2006)

ليس من المعقول ان يكتب كتبة الاناجيل كلهم-ومنهم متى- اسماء الانبياء كل نبى على حدة وعندما يخطئ احدهم فيما ذهب اليه تحاولى تبرير ذلك بانه قصد عموم الانبياء بكلمة ارميا
ان الانجيل قد جعل القارئ يعتاد على ذكر كل نبى باسمه فكيف وصلتم الى معرفة قصد متى بان ارميا يراد بها زكريا ما الذى جعللك تتوصلين الى هذه الحقيقة 
اريد ان اعرف كيف توصلتى لهذا ما الذى استندتى عليه لتعتقدى بهذا اين الدليل هذا هو ما ابحث عنه وليس تفسير شخصى ومحاولة تبرير فامور العقيدة لا تفسر وفقا لاهواء الناس ولكن يجب ان يذكر لنا كل شخص ما الذى استند عليه ليقول هذا لا ان يقوله ويجب على الجميع التسليم به كانه اله لا يخطئ ابدا


> ولكن متي في هذه الاصحاح اراد الوحي المقدس ان يجعله يكتب هكذا في هذا الموقف لتأكيد تلك الفكرة


عن اى وحى مقدس تتكلمين
هل تظنين ان كتبة الاناجيل اصلا كانوا يعرفون انهم يكتبون بوحى من الرب وان كلماتهم تلك سياتى من بعدهم من يقول انها كلام الرب ان الاتفاق على الاناجيل قد تم فى مجمع نيقيه عام 325 اى بعد ثلاثة قرون من حياة المسيح واتباعه على الارض
وحتى تكون كل كلمة موثقة بدليل انظرى معى الى مقدمة انجيل لوقا اول عبارة بدا بها لوقا فى اول اصحاح واول عدد من انجيله "اذ كان كثيرون قد اخذوا بتاليف قصة في الامور المتيقنة عندنا [SIZE=-2]2[/SIZE] كما سلمها الينا الذين كانوا منذ البدء معاينين وخداما للكلمة[SIZE=-2]3[/SIZE] رأيت انا ايضا اذ قد تتبعت كل شيء من الاول بتدقيق ان اكتب على التوالي اليك ايها العزيز ثاوفيلس [SIZE=-2]4[/SIZE] لتعرف صحة الكلام الذي علّمت به"
لوقا يقول ان كثيرون قد بداوا بتاليف قصة لما حدث ويؤكد بما انه قد تتبع كل شئ منذ البدء كما سلمها له شهود العيان اى انه لم ير شيئا بعينيه وهذا طبيعى لانه لم ير المسيح اصلا ولم يراه المسيح من قبل لانه ليس من تلاميذه فقد راى ان يكتب لصديقه ثاوفيلس-لصديقه وليس للبشر جميعا- ليعرف صحة ما سمع عنه
ان لوقا يكتب خطاب شخصى لصديقه ليوضح له ما سمع عنه فهل يعقل ان يكون هذا الشخص نفسه يعتقد انه يكتب وحى الرب انتم من الصقتم بكتبة الاناجيل موضوع الوحى هذا اما هم فلم يكن واحدا منهم يعرف هذا ولم يدر بخلده اصلا انه سياتى يوما ليقول الناس عن كلامه انه وحى الرب فعن اى وحى مقدس تتحدثين وصاحب الشان نفسه لم يدعى انه يكتب بوحى الرب
اريدك ان تعلمى اننا نبحث عن الحق-ونسال الله ان يهدينا جميعا اليه- ويجب علينا ان نستخدم العقل-الذى وهبنا الله اياه- والمنطق والدليل فى سبيل هذا ويجب الا ننحاز الى اى راى الا اذا اقتنعنا به وكان هناك دليل قوى عليه وليس تفسير شخصى بلا سند او دليل


----------



## maarttina (6 مارس 2006)

> عن اى وحى مقدس تتكلمين
> هل تظنين ان كتبة الاناجيل اصلا كانوا يعرفون انهم يكتبون بوحى من الرب وان كلماتهم تلك سياتى من بعدهم من يقول انها كلام الرب ان الاتفاق على الاناجيل قد تم فى مجمع نيقيه عام 325 اى بعد ثلاثة قرون من حياة المسيح واتباعه على الارض
> وحتى تكون كل كلمة موثقة بدليل انظرى معى الى مقدمة انجيل لوقا اول عبارة بدا بها لوقا فى اول اصحاح واول عدد من انجيله


ردي عليك موجود في سفر اعمال الرسل راح اقراه وانت تعرف


----------



## روح الحق (6 مارس 2006)

هل يملك احد اى رد بخصوص هذا الموضوع
اظن ان maarttia قد اخبرتنا بكل ما فى جعبتها
اما my rock فانا متوقع انه حتى الان مازال يبحث فى سفر ارميا عن اى حقل يتم بيعه او شرائه لكى يدعى انه هو الحقل المقصود
ان لم يكن عند احد ردا فاظن انى الان حر فى الانتقال لموضوع اخر لانى كنت قد طرحت موضوع جديد وتم حذفه وقال لى my rock انتظر حتى ننتهى من النقاش فى هذا الجزء  وحتى الان تجاهل الموضوع تماما فلا هو وضع تعليق ولا اخبرنى انه مسموح لى بوضع موضوع جديد مع ملاحظة ان maarttia لم تأت بجديد لان ردها هذا سبق ان تم ذكره من قبل وكنت قد وضعت تعليقى عليه-ولكنه حذف ولم يوضع اصلا مكانه اى شئ يشير الى حذفه او الى سبب الحذف- لهذا اعدت وضع ما حذف اى اننا حتى الان لم نتطرق لاى جديد


----------



## maarttina (6 مارس 2006)

قبل الانتقال عليك ان تقرأ سفر  اعمال الرسل وتترك تعليقك علي ما قرأت لتري هل كان هناك وحيا مقدس ام لا فانا ادعي وعليك ان تثبت العكس


----------



## maarttina (6 مارس 2006)

عليك ان تجيب قبل الانتقال رسولك علم بنزول الوحي بين افخاذ خديجة التي كشفت عن عورتها اذن فهذا هو الوخي الذي دعاه رسولك ؟؟؟


----------



## My Rock (6 مارس 2006)

أراك مستعجلا في الهروب الى شبهة اخرى, لكي تنقذ نفسك من المأزق الذي انت فيه

كلامي لن يخرج خارج حدود رد الاخت مارتينا في رد الاباء, لكن سأزوده بالدلائل


أولا حقيقة تقسيمات العهد القديم بحسب التقسيم اليهودي
لو نفتح لوقا الاصحاح 24 و العدد 44 نرى كلام المسيح الذي يؤكد تقسيم الكتاب المقدس الى الشريعة, كتب الانبياء, و المزامير

قالَ لَهُم: «عِندَما كُنتُ بَعدُ مَعَكُم قُلتُ لكُم: لا بُدَّ أنْ يتِمَّ لي كُلُّ ما جاءَ عنِّي في شريعةِ موسى وكُتُبِ الأنبـياءِ والمزاميرِ

أذن, اول حقيقة, و هي حقيقة تقسيم العهد الجديد بهذه الطريقة, هي ليست محض خيال او طريقة للتهرب
فسفر أرميا كان اول سفر في كتب الانبياء, و الاقتباس بهذه الطريقة جائز, اذ المسيح نفسه اقتبس بهذه الطريقة العادية جدا في وقتها

17"لا تَظُنّوا أنّي جِئتُ لأُبطِلَ الشَّريعَةَ وتَعاليمَ الأنبياءِ: ما جِئتُ لأُبطِلَ، بل لأُكمَّلَ.

اذ لم يقل انه جاء ليبطل ما قيل على لسان موسى من شريعة, أو غيره, انما اقتبس من تقسيم الكتب

و نرى مثالا اخر في متى 16 و العدد 14

13ولمّا وصَلَ يَسوعُ إلى نواحي قيْصَرِيَّةِ فيلبٌّسَ سألَ تلاميذَهُ: "مَنْ هوَ اَبنُ الإنسانِ في رأيِ النّاسِ؟" 14فأجابوا: "بعضُهُم يقولُ: يوحنّا المَعْمدانُ، وبعضُهُم يقولُ: إيليّا، وغيرُهُم يقولُ: إرميا أو أحَدُ الأنبـياءِ

اذ قيل, ايليا لصعوده الى السماء و كانو يتوقعون رجوعه, قيل يوحنا لتواجده في ذلك الوقت, و قيل ارميا او احد الانبياء اشارة الى الانبياء اجميع الذين اتوا في جزء الكتاب المقدس, اي كتاب الانبياء

وما هذا الا للتنويه على صحة ما جاء, لكن لنرى مع بعض اصل النبوة الموجودة في أرميا و نضرب مثلا اخر وهو الاقتباس من نبيين بلسان رسول واحد

ونرى في ارميا جذور الرؤية اذ في الاصحاح 18  نرى:

وقال الرّبُّ لإرميا: 2«قُمْ واَنزِلْ إلى بَيتِ الخزَّافِ وهُناكَ أُسمِعُك كَلامي». 3فنَزَلْتُ إلى بَيتِ الخزَّافِ، فإذا هوَ يَعمَلُ عمَلاً على الدُّولابِ. 4فلمَّا لم يَصلُحِ الوِعاءُ الذي كانَ يَصنَعُهُ مِنَ الطِّينِ في يَدِهِ، عادَ وصَنَعَهُ وِعاءً آخرَ كما رأى أنْ يَصنَعَهُ

و


18فقالوا: «تَعالَوا نَكيدُ لإرميا مَكيدةً، فالشَّريعةُ لا تُحرَمُ مِنْ كاهنٍ سِواهُ، ولا حُسنُ المَشورةِ مِنْ حكيمِ، ولا كَلِمةُ الوحي مِنْ نبِيٍّ. تعالَوا نَتَّهِمُهُ ولا نُصغي إلى كَلِمةٍ مِنْ كَلِماتِهِ

[SIZE=+0]و الاصحاح 19
[SIZE=+0][/SIZE] 
[SIZE=+0]وقالَ ليَ الرّبُّ: «إذهَبْ معَ بَعضِ شُيوخ الشَّعبِ وكِبارِ الكَهنَةِ واَشتَرِ جرَّةً مِنْ فَخارٍ، 2واَخرُج إلى وادي اَبنِ هَنُّومَ الذي عِندَ مَدخلِ بابِ الفخارِ ونادِ هُناكَ بِالكلامِ الذي أُكَلِّمُكَ بهِ[/SIZE]
[/SIZE] 

و الاصحاح 32

6ذلِكَ ما تَنَبَّأ بهِ إرميا عِندَما قالَ: 7«قال ليَ الرّبُّ: يَجيئُكَ حَنمَئيلُ بنُ شَلُّومَ عَمِّكَ فيقولُ لكَ: إِشْتَرِ حَقلي الذي في عناتوتَ، لأنَّ لكَ حَقَ فَكِّ الرَّهْنِ والشِّراءِ. 8فجاءَني حَنمَئيلُ اَبنُ عَمِّي، على حسَبِ كَلِمةِ الرّبِّ، إلى السِّجنِ وقالَ لي: إِشتَرِ حَقلي الذي في عناتوتَ مِنْ أرضِ بنيامينَ، لأنَّ لكَ حَقَ الإرثِ وحَقَ فَكِّ الرَّهنِ، فاَشتَرِهِ لكَ. فعَرَفْتُ أنَّها كَلِمةُ الرّبِّ. 9فاَشترَيتُ الحَقلَ ووَزنْتُ لَه ثمَنَهُ وهوَ سَبعَةَ عشَرَ مِثقالاً مِنَ الفِضَّةِ. 10وكَتَبْتُ ذلِكَ في صَكٍّ، وختَمْتُهُ وأشهَدْتُ شُهودًا ووَزَنتُ الفِضَّةَ بِميزانٍ، 11وأخذْتُ صَكَ الشِّراءِ المَختومَ في نُسختَيْنِ، واحدةٍ مُغلَقَةٍ وفيها العَقدُ وشُروطُهُ، وأُخرى مَفتوحَة، 12وسَلَّمتُهُما إلى باروخ بنِ نَيريَّا بنِ مَحسِيَّا بِمَحضَرٍ مِنْ حَنمَئيلَ اَبنِ عَمِّي والشُّهودِ الذينَ وقَّعوا على الصكِّ، وبِمَحضَرٍ مِنْ جميعِ اليهودِ الجالسينَ في باحَةِ السِّجنِ. 13وقُلتُ لِباروخ أمامَهُم: 14قالَ الرّبُّ القديرُ إلهُ إِسرائيلَ: خُذْ هذا الصَّكَ المَختومَ في نُسختينِ، مُغلَقَةٍ ومَفتوحَةٍ، وضَعْهُما في إناءٍ من خزَفٍ لِتَدوما أيّامًا طويلةً، 15لأنَّ الرّبَّ القديرَ إلهَ إِسرائيلَ قالَ: سَيشتَرونَ فيما بَعدُ بُيوتًا وحُقولاً وكُرومًا في هذِهِ الأرضِ».

و نرى جذور الروئية و النبوة هنا, ونشيد بالملاحظة, ان 17 مثقالا من الفضة لا تعني كل مثقال بمقدار قطعة فضة

[SIZE=+0]وأبسط مثال يمكن طرحه هو ما جاء مرقس 1 و العدد 2[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+0][/SIZE] 
2بَدأتْ كما كَتبَ النَّبـيُّ إشَعْيا: »ها أنا أُرسِلُ رَسولي قُدَّامَكَ ليُهيِّـئٌ طَريقَكَ 3صوتُ صارِخِ في البرِّيَّةِ: هَيِّئوا طَريقَ الرَّبِّ، واَجعَلو سُبُلَهُ مُستقيمَةً«.

[SIZE=+0]اذ النبوءة هذه جاءت على لسان اشعياء و ملاخي, و هي دمج للنبوئتين في لسان اشعياء [/SIZE]
[SIZE=+0]اذ لا أحد يستطيع ان بنكر وجود جذور النبوة في أرميا, و لا ينكر دقتها في زكريا, و لا ينكر الدمج في النبوئتين على لسان ارميا كما جاء في لسان اشعياء[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+0][/SIZE] 
[SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0]اذ من الغباء ان نقول ان متى لا يعرف الكتاب المقدس, وهو يستشهد بكل دقة على لسان اشعياء و غيره [/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE]
[SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE] 
[SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0]غريبا اراك تركت الشبهة الاولى, وهي شبهة موت يهوذا!, لعلك تكون عرفت الحق [/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE]
[SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE] 
[SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0]سلام و نعمة[/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE]


----------



## روح الحق (6 مارس 2006)

maarttina قال:
			
		

> قبل الانتقال عليك ان تقرأ سفر اعمال الرسل وتترك تعليقك علي ما قرأت لتري هل كان هناك وحيا مقدس ام لا فانا ادعي وعليك ان تثبت العكس


ههههههههه
اللى بيدعى يطلع لنا رقم الاصحاح والعدد مش يقولى اقرا السفر كله ورد عليه-ولو مرديتش يبقى انا بهرب-طيب ما انا ممكن اقولك يسوع ليس هو الله والدليل انجيل لوقا اقريه وردى عليا
اسمى دا ايه هروب ولا ايه يعنى



> عليك ان تجيب قبل الانتقال رسولك علم بنزول الوحي بين افخاذ خديجة التي كشفت عن عورتها اذن فهذا هو الوخي الذي دعاه رسولك ؟؟؟



خديجة دى تبقى مراته وهو يبقى جوزها يعنى حلال له يشوف جسمها كله ولو انتى متجوزة من حق جوزك انه ينام بين افخاذك ويكشف عورتك
الجواب يكون بنفس اسلوب السؤال صح ولا انا غلطان


----------



## My Rock (6 مارس 2006)

*هو النقاش في الموضوع الاساسي خلص؟ لحتى نروح للكلام الفاضي ده؟*

*أو انك فلست مثل الموضوع الاخر؟*


----------



## maarttina (6 مارس 2006)

انا مش بتكلم علي مراته ويشوف عورتها انت تشكك في الوحي المقدس مع انه واضح وباين في الانجيل لكن هل ما يثبت وحي محمدك 
محمدك اثبت الوحي عن طريق افخاذ خديجه 
وللعلم لم يكن ملاكا بل شيطان حتي الشيطان اتكسف من خديجة حاجة غريبه


----------



## blackguitar (6 مارس 2006)

*



خديجة دى تبقى مراته وهو يبقى جوزها يعنى حلال له يشوف جسمها 

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*يا حبيبى يعنى لو واحد متجوز حقه يعمل فيلم جنسى مع مراته قدام العالم كله ومعلهوش غلط ماهى مش مراته .......... ولا ايه؟؟؟*

*يابنى احنا مش بنتكلم على مراته ولا مش مراته احنا بنتكلم على الاسلوب المحترم فالكتب *
*احنا مالنا احنا بفخدها ولا لأ وايه الشىء الكويس فقول مثل هذا*


----------



## drpepo (7 مارس 2006)

ربنا يباركك مارتينا وماى روك


----------



## My Rock (9 مارس 2006)

*تحدي و بالك عني, و حأفضحكم يا نصارى, و تاليها يهرب و لساتنا ما مكملين الحوار...*

*اتمنى ان يكون عبره لغيره من الذين ينسخون و يلصقون المواضيع من المواقع الاخرى, دون تفكير أو قرأة للموضوع حتى.....*

*ربنا ينور عقله...*


----------



## روح الحق (10 مارس 2006)

My Rock قال:
			
		

> *تحدي و بالك عني, و حأفضحكم يا نصارى, و تاليها يهرب و لساتنا ما مكملين الحوار...*





			
				My Rock قال:
			
		

> *اتمنى ان يكون عبره لغيره من الذين ينسخون و يلصقون المواضيع من المواقع الاخرى, دون تفكير أو قرأة للموضوع حتى.....*
> 
> *ربنا ينور عقله...*



وماذا تقول فى الذين يحذفون المواضيع بحجة ان الشخص فسر الكتاب المقدس وفقا لرؤيته الشخصية وليس وفقا لتفسير الاباء
ماذا تقول انت فى من يريد ان يجبر الناس على التسليم بتفاسير المفسيرين والاباء كانهم الهه لا يخطئون ابدا


			
				My Rock قال:
			
		

> *حبايب, ما في داعي لتضييع الوقت, الاخ روح الحق, يستند بشكل اساسي على تفسيره الخاص (او الملطزش من مواقع اخرى) لنصوص الكتاب المقدس, و هذا الشئ مرفوض تماما, فقد حذرناه اكثر من مرة بعدم تفسير النصوص, و هذ هو الان يأتي لي بتفسير الاب و الابن و الروح القدس*



هذا الشئ مرفوض تماما 
اذن المقبول هو ان تجبرنى على تفاسير بشر قد يصيب وقد يخطئ والا فموضوعى سوف يحذف اى نقاش تريده وانت لا تستطيع اقناعى-او اقناع اى شخص-بتفاسير ابائك بل تجبر الطرف الاخر على قبولها اذا كنت انت تعصب عينيك وتتبع مفسريك فانا لست مثلك 
اذا تمسكت باجبارى على قبول تفاسير ابائك فانا اعلن انك لا تستطيع ان تقنع احد بهذه التفاسير لهذا يجب ان تجبر المتحاور على قبولها اذن عن اى شئ تريد الحوار
انا اعلن رفضى لاسلوبك هذا ولن ادخل فى اى نقاش حتى تاتى انت وتحذفه مدعيا انى لا التزم بتفاسير ابائك كما فعلت من قبل 
اعلن للجميع انك لن تحذف اى موضوع لى بحجة انى افسر الكتاب المقدس وفقا لرأيى الشخصى وعندها سيعرف الجميع-كما عرفت انت من قرائتك لمواضيعى التى سبق ان حذفتها-مع من تتعاملون


----------



## ma7aba (11 مارس 2006)

> وماذا تقول فى الذين يحذفون المواضيع بحجة ان الشخص فسر الكتاب المقدس وفقا لرؤيته الشخصية وليس وفقا لتفسير الاباء
> ماذا تقول انت فى من يريد ان يجبر الناس على التسليم بتفاسير المفسيرين والاباء كانهم الهه لا يخطئون ابدا


وهل تقبل أن نفسر القرآن كما نريد نحن 
التفسير الإنجيلي مؤيد بالشواهد والآيات والأدلة والترابط المنطقي للحدث وليس القفز فوق المنطق
ثانياً أغلب التفسيرات هي من قديسين وهبوا موهبة الروح القدس وأكبر دليل على هذا تأيدعهم بالمعجزات 


> اذن المقبول هو ان تجبرنى على تفاسير بشر قد يصيب وقد يخطئ والا فموضوعى سوف يحذف اى نقاش تريده وانت لا تستطيع اقناعى-او اقناع اى شخص-بتفاسير ابائك بل تجبر الطرف الاخر على قبولها اذا كنت انت تعصب عينيك وتتبع مفسريك فانا لست مثلك
> اذا تمسكت باجبارى على قبول تفاسير ابائك فانا اعلن انك لا تستطيع ان تقنع احد بهذه التفاسير لهذا يجب ان تجبر المتحاور على قبولها اذن عن اى شئ تريد الحوار
> انا اعلن رفضى لاسلوبك هذا ولن ادخل فى اى نقاش حتى تاتى انت وتحذفه مدعيا انى لا التزم بتفاسير ابائك كما فعلت من قبل
> اعلن للجميع انك لن تحذف اى موضوع لى بحجة انى افسر الكتاب المقدس وفقا لرأيى الشخصى وعندها سيعرف الجميع-كما عرفت انت من قرائتك لمواضيعى التى سبق ان حذفتها-مع من تتعاملون


روح الحق ليش العصبية حبيب عندما تنتقد شيء معين يجب أن تنتقده ليس بما أنت تؤمن به لن انتقادك له بهذه الحالة لا يقدم ولا يؤخر الإنتقاد يجب أن يكون بشكل علمي أن تجلب الآية وتفسيرها المعتمد المؤيد بالشواهد وان تنتقد الخطأ إن وجد وليس أن تقطع الآية مثلما تريد وتنسف الباقي وتفسر على هواك
اخي انا أدعوك للإجابة على السؤال الذي وضعته بالقسم العام من حوار الأديان
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3946
سلام


----------



## kaatkoot (11 مارس 2006)

maarttina قال:
			
		

> تصور يا انسر انا كنت فاكره ان صاحب الاسئلة ده شخص ذكي لكن مع الاسف علي العموم هو هيفضل يرمي الاسئلة الموجوده في الموقع الخايب بتاع 100 سؤال للنصاري وعارفنهم وحفظنهم كلهم




هذا تناقض واضح بغض النظر عن مصدر الاسئلة


----------



## Michael (11 مارس 2006)

يا كتكوت 

فين التناقض
انت عامل اقتباس لمشاركة واحدة بس

بدل شغل العيال الى انت هتبتدية من اول مشاركة كانت فاضى معندكش حاجة

خدلك لفة فى المنتدى وجاوب على كم  الاسئلة المطروحة والتى باقية بلا مجيب

وبعدين تعال والعب انت والكتاكيت الى زيك

سلام


----------



## روح الحق (12 مارس 2006)

ma7aba قال:
			
		

> وهل تقبل أن نفسر القرآن كما نريد نحن





			
				ma7aba قال:
			
		

> التفسير الإنجيلي مؤيد بالشواهد والآيات والأدلة والترابط المنطقي للحدث وليس القفز فوق المنطق



طالما تعتقد ان تفسيرك الانجيلى مؤيد بالشواهد والايات والادلة فلماذا يتم حذف رؤيتى الشخصية وتعليقى على النص 
لو كان تفسيركم مقنع حقا-كما تعتقد انت-لتركتم رأيى الشخصى ووضعتم بجانبه تفاسير الاباء وقلتم انظروا كيف ان المسلمين جهلة ها هو تفسير احدهم وهذا هو تفسير الاباء فليحكم العاقل ايهم اقرب الى الصواب والمنطق
اما محاولة حجب رأيى الشخصى عن الجميع فهو لان تفاسيركم تفتقد الى المنطق وتخالف تعاليم يسوع نفسه ولو وضع تفسيرى بجانب تفسير ابائك لادرك الجميع اين الحق لهذا يحذف 

انت تتسائل هل تقبل ان نفسر القران كما تريد وانا اقول لك من حقك ان تعلن للجميع فهمك ورؤيتك الشخصية للنصوص ثم يأتى دورى انا وهو ان اخبرك ان ما ذهبت اليه خطأ والسبب هو كذا وكذا ويكون الحكم بيننا للقارئ الذى يستخدم عقله ويقارن اى التفسيرين اقرب للمنطق والصواب اذن نحن لا نفرض رأى شخص قد يخطئ وقد يصيب ومن لا يعتقد به فهو سفيه لا يجوز النقاش معه كما تفعلون انتم
واذا كنت ستجبرنى على قبول تفاسير ابائك فعن اى شئ سنتناقش ونتحاور وانت اجبرتنى على الايمان برأى المفسر كأنه اله لا يخطئ


> ثانياً أغلب التفسيرات هي من قديسين وهبوا موهبة الروح القدس وأكبر دليل على هذا تأيدعهم بالمعجزات



الله اكبر
انت تعتقد ان مفسريك مسوقين بالروح القدس-والدليل هو معجزاتهم-لهذا فهم اشخاص معصومين من الخطأ اى ان رأيهم هو صواب على طول الخط وما دونه فهو الباطل
الم اقل لك انك تتبع ابائك ومفسريك ولا تتبع يسوع انظر ماذا يقول المسيح عليه السلام عن المعجزات فى انجيل متى 24-24 "لانه سيقوم مسحاء كذبة وانبياء كذبة ويعطون آيات عظيمة وعجائب حتى يضلوا لو امكن المختارين ايضا. 25 ها انا قد سبقت واخبرتكم"
اذن المعجزات ليست دليل صدق على الاطلاق فالانبياء الكذبة يفعلون المعجزات والعجائب 
واذا كنت تظن انت ان ابائك لا يخطئون ابدا لانهم مسوقين من الروح القدس فليس من حقك ان تجبرنى على هذا الاعتقاد وتفرض على رايهم كانهم الهه انا من حقى انا اناقش واستخدم عقلى الذى وهبنى الرب اياه واتسائل كيف توصلتم لهذا التفسير رغم انى فهمت من النص شيئا اخر وهنا ياتى دورك لتقنعنى بتفاسيركم لا ان تفرضها على فرضا
لقد اعلنت من قبل-وها انا اكرر-انا ملتزم بالكتاب المقدس فقط ولست ملتزما بتفاسير من وضع شخص قد يخطئ وقد يصيب وقلت انى لن اشارك فى اى موضوع حتى اضمن انه لن يحذف والسبب انى حاولت ان استخدم عقلى واجتهد لافهم نصوص الكتاب المقدس
انا اعلم جيدا ان الادارة فى مأزق كبير فهم غير مستعدين لاعلان انهم لن يلزمونى بتفاسير فهذا اعتراف منهم بانهم قد سبق وحذفوا مواضيعى بدعوى عدم التزامى بتفاسير الاباء
والله الموفق,
روح الحق


----------



## My Rock (13 مارس 2006)

روح الحق قال:
			
		

> طالما تعتقد ان تفسيرك الانجيلى مؤيد بالشواهد والايات والادلة فلماذا يتم حذف رؤيتى الشخصية وتعليقى على النص
> لو كان تفسيركم مقنع حقا-كما تعتقد انت-لتركتم رأيى الشخصى ووضعتم بجانبه تفاسير الاباء وقلتم انظروا كيف ان المسلمين جهلة ها هو تفسير احدهم وهذا هو تفسير الاباء


 
أولم نفعل ذلك؟ تركنا لك حق المداخلة و التشكيك بكلمة متى و رددنا عليك, فعن ماذا تتكلم؟

و أي عقل هذا لي تتكلم به لتقول انه لو كان تفسيرنا تفسير حق لتركنا المسلم يفسر على كيفه!!!

لو لم يكن تفسيرنا تفسير حق للجئنا لتفاسير اخرى, فبأي عقل تتكلم؟






> فليحكم العاقل ايهم اقرب الى الصواب والمنطق


 

الظاهر انك جاهل بالتفاسير و قيمتها, التفسير يشمل توضيح حالة او نص معين, بالرغم من ان كان اقرب الى العقل ام لا, فالحقيقة تبقى حقيقة مهما كانت مسألة قربها او بعدها للعقل... فالاسهل لكل طفل الاقتناع بأن الارض سطحية, لكن التفسير العلمي يثبت كرويتها, فهل ندع الطفل يأخذ ما أقرب لعقله؟




> اما محاولة حجب رأيى الشخصى عن الجميع فهو لان تفاسيركم تفتقد الى المنطق وتخالف تعاليم يسوع نفسه ولو وضع تفسيرى بجانب تفسير ابائك لادرك الجميع اين الحق لهذا يحذف


 

لا يا شيخ, قول غيرها... استمريت في مشاركتك و لم يحذف لك الا عندما نطيت كالارنب الى مواضيع اخرى, اذ ردينا على شبهة متى و اقتباسه من ارميا و زكريا, و بعدها توقفت انت على المشاركة (لضعفك طبعا)

و أما عن تفسيرك الشخصي , فأذا كان لي الحق بتفسير القرأن, اذن لندخل في محاورة بيني و بينك و ليفسر كل منا النص حسب ما يشاء, و سنريك كيف سنثبت الوهية المسيح من القرأن






> واذا كنت ستجبرنى على قبول تفاسير ابائك فعن اى شئ سنتناقش ونتحاور وانت اجبرتنى على الايمان برأى المفسر كأنه اله لا يخطئ


 

لم يجبرك احد على قبول التفاسير و الايمان بها, نحن نوضح معاني النصوص و الاعداد بدلائل و براهين, اما رفضك و طعنك بالتفسير فهو الطامة الكبرى يا عزيزي, فأنت قلت اني لو فسرت القرأن, ستصححني حينها, و لكن ان طعنت انا بهذا التفسير, فما سيكون العمل حينها؟






> الله اكبر
> انت تعتقد ان مفسريك مسوقين بالروح القدس-والدليل هو معجزاتهم-لهذا فهم اشخاص معصومين من الخطأ اى ان رأيهم هو صواب على طول الخط وما دونه فهو الباطل
> الم اقل لك انك تتبع ابائك ومفسريك ولا تتبع يسوع انظر ماذا يقول المسيح عليه السلام عن المعجزات فى انجيل متى 24-24 "لانه سيقوم مسحاء كذبة وانبياء كذبة ويعطون آيات عظيمة وعجائب حتى يضلوا لو امكن المختارين ايضا. 25 ها انا قد سبقت واخبرتكم"
> اذن المعجزات ليست دليل صدق على الاطلاق فالانبياء الكذبة يفعلون المعجزات والعجائب
> واذا كنت تظن انت ان ابائك لا يخطئون ابدا لانهم مسوقين من الروح القدس


 


أنظرو الى الهبل المساق به الاخ من القب العقل المغيب, لقد مررنا بهذا النص من قبل, و قد شرحنا ان المسيح يتكلم عن المسحاء الكذبة, عن الناي الذين سيأتون و يدعون انهم هو


23فإذا قالَ لكُم أحدٌ: ها هوَ المَسيحُ هُنا، أو ها هوَ هُناكَ! فلا تُصدَّقوهُ، 24فسيَظهرُ مُسَحاءُ دجّالونَ وأنبـياءُ كذّابونَ، يَصنَعونَ الآياتِ والعَجائبَ العَظيمةَ ليُضَلَّلوا، إنْ أمكَنَ، حتَّ? الذينَ اَختارَهُمُ الله. 25ها أنا أُنذِرُكُم. 26فإنْ قالوا لكُم: ها هوَ في البرّيَّةِ! فلا تَخرُجوا إلى هُناكَ، أو ها هوَ في داخِلِ البُيوتِ! فلا تُصدَّقوا، 27لأنَّ مجيءَ اَبنِ الإنسانِ يكونُ مِثلَ البَرقِ الَّذي يلمَعُ مِنَ المشرقِ ويُضيءُ في المغرِبِ. 28وحَيثُ تكونُ الجِيفَةُ تَجتَمِـعُ النٌّسورُ.



هل ترى مدى جهلك بالنصوص؟ انت كالاعمى لا تكمل النص في قرأته, فكيف تريد تفسير كلمة الله و انت بهذه البصيرة المبتورة؟

المسيح يتكلم عن الناس الذين سيدعون انهم المسيح, و يطلب منا ان لا نصدقهم, فكيف تجرأ و تنسب الكلام الى القديسين و المفسرين, هل ادعوا انهم المسيح؟ حاشا يا رجل!
لتكن عندك مصداقية اكبر في كلامك...





> فليس من حقك ان تجبرنى على هذا الاعتقاد وتفرض على رايهم كانهم الهه انا من حقى انا اناقش واستخدم عقلى الذى وهبنى الرب اياه واتسائل كيف توصلتم لهذا التفسير رغم انى فهمت من النص شيئا اخر وهنا ياتى دورك لتقنعنى بتفاسيركم لا ان تفرضها على فرضا


 
لو كان تفسيرك نابع عن قرأة و فهم  لا نسخ و لصق, لكان فيها باب و جواب
لكن تفسر بأقتطاف النصوص كما فعلت اعلاه, فهذا الهبل بعينه









> لقد اعلنت من قبل-وها انا اكرر-انا ملتزم بالكتاب المقدس فقط ولست ملتزما بتفاسير من وضع شخص قد يخطئ وقد يصيب وقلت انى لن اشارك فى اى موضوع حتى اضمن انه لن يحذف والسبب انى حاولت ان استخدم عقلى واجتهد لافهم نصوص الكتاب المقدس


 

هذا قانون من قوانين المنتدى, وهو عدم تفسير الكتاب المقدس من قبل المسلمين, و الرضوخ للتفاسير و صحتها و عدم الطعن بها

اما تريد ان تطرح مشاركتك على شكل استفسار فهذا لا مانع فيه ابدا

هذه قوانين المنتدى و اصوله, اذ لم تعجبك, اسطفل يا اخي و شوفلك منتدى ثاني







> انا اعلم جيدا ان الادارة فى مأزق كبير فهم غير مستعدين لاعلان انهم لن يلزمونى بتفاسير فهذا اعتراف منهم بانهم قد سبق وحذفوا مواضيعى بدعوى عدم التزامى بتفاسير الاباء


 
كلام اطفال.... اذ رأينا تحديه في هذا الموضوع و كيف لم يستطع تكميله, و لو ترون خيبته في الموضوع الاخر المعني بان الارض مربعة, هرب من الاجابة و لم يكمل حتى, من هو الذي في مأزق؟

ربنا يهديك يا ابني


----------



## روح الحق (13 مارس 2006)

> *لا يا شيخ, قول غيرها... استمريت في مشاركتك و لم يحذف لك الا عندما نطيت كالارنب الى مواضيع اخرى, اذ ردينا على شبهة متى و اقتباسه من ارميا و زكريا, و بعدها توقفت انت على المشاركة (لضعفك طبعا)*


هل تعتقد ان ما كتبته انت اصلا يسمى ردا
وهل تظن ان توقفى عن المشاركة بسبب عجزى عن الرد الا تعلم حقا السبب
حسنا اقرأ هذا لتعرف سبب توقفى عن المشاركة


> *[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]حذف من قبل​**My Rock​
> 
> [FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]لتفسير الكاتب الكتاب المقدس بحسب مشتهاه (او بحسب المواقع الشيطانية التي نقل منها)​
> و هذا مرفوض, نرجوا عدم تكرار الحالة
> [/FONT]*[/FONT]


*[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]
تريد اجبارى على تفاسير ابائك-كانهم الهه لا يخطئون ابدا-والا فان ما اقوله تجديف وسيتم حذفه هل عرفت الان-وعرف الجميع-سبب توقفى عن المشاركة




و أما عن تفسيرك الشخصي , فأذا كان لي الحق بتفسير القرأن, اذن لندخل في محاورة بيني و بينك و ليفسر كل منا النص حسب ما يشاء, و سنريك كيف سنثبت الوهية المسيح من القرأن


أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> > [/FONT]انت الان تتحدى وانا اقبل التحدى واليك شروط الحوار
> > -الحوار بينى وبينك فقط ولن يتدخل احد
> > -سندخل انا وانت فى حوارين منفصلين عن الوهية السيد المسيح يوضعان فى نفس القسم احدهم تحاول انت فيه ان تثبت الوهية السيد المسيح من القران والاخر احاول انا ان اثبت فيه بطلان الوهيته من الكتاب المقدس وعلى كل منا ان يلتزم فى كل موضوع بالكتاب الذى يتم النقاش منه ففى تناولك للقران لن ارد من الانجيل وفى تناولى للانجيل لن ترد من القران
> > -كل شخص يفسر النصوص كما يشاء وحسب رؤيته هو-كما طلبت انت-وعلى الطرف الاخر ان يحاول ان يثبت للجميع خطأ هذا التفسير
> > ...


----------



## kaatkoot (13 مارس 2006)

MichaelMagdy قال:
			
		

> يا كتكوت
> 
> فين التناقض
> انت عامل اقتباس لمشاركة واحدة بس
> ...


لا شغل عيال و لا حاجة يا مايكل

انا برضه ممكن استهزاء بيك بس اعتقد ان هذا الاسلوب لا يليق بالنقاش
بس انا اريد اعرف هل هذا المنتدى يشبه غرف البلالتوك بتاعتكم و لا هناك فرصة للنقاش؟


----------



## kaatkoot (13 مارس 2006)

روح الحق قال:
			
		

> هل تعتقد ان ما كتبته انت اصلا يسمى ردا
> وهل تظن ان توقفى عن المشاركة بسبب عجزى عن الرد الا تعلم حقا السبب
> حسنا اقرأ هذا لتعرف سبب توقفى عن المشاركة
> *[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]
> ...


----------



## kaatkoot (13 مارس 2006)

My Rock قال:
			
		

> أولم نفعل ذلك؟ تركنا لك حق المداخلة و التشكيك بكلمة متى و رددنا عليك, فعن ماذا تتكلم؟
> 
> و أي عقل هذا لي تتكلم به لتقول انه لو كان تفسيرنا تفسير حق لتركنا المسلم يفسر على كيفه!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## kaatkoot (13 مارس 2006)

(الاباء) المشاركين فى المجامع الكنسية كان لهم دور واضح فى تحديد معالم كتابك

فهل تعتقد انهم كانوا مؤيدين من الله؟

منتظر الرد


----------



## kaatkoot (13 مارس 2006)

اتمنى ان يكون الرد سريييييييع


----------



## My Rock (13 مارس 2006)

روح الحق قال:
			
		

> [FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]*
> 
> *[/FONT]انت الان تتحدى وانا اقبل التحدى واليك شروط الحوار
> -الحوار بينى وبينك فقط ولن يتدخل احد
> ...


 
و انا مستعد للمحاورة, و لكن لا نقسمهما الى موضوعين, يعني يبقى الاثنين موضوع واحد و هي الوهية المسيح

و يجب مراعاة ما يلي:


*أي قطف للنص يعاقب عليه ب حذف للمشاركة كلها*
*اي طعن بأي نص او تفسير يعاقب عليه بغلق الموضوع كله*
*التدرج في الموضوع خطوة خطوة, يعني نأخذ النص الاول و من ثم ننتقل الى النص الثاني بعد الانتهاء من الاول اولا*
*عدم القفز الى خلاصة من الرد الاول*
*و لك الحق ان تبدأ*


----------



## kaatkoot (13 مارس 2006)

اي طعن بأي نص او تفسير يعاقب عليه بغلق الموضوع كله

هل تعتقد انه سياتى (اب) من (اباء الكنيسة و يقول لك ان المسيح ليس هو الله

بالطبع سيقول ان المسيح هو الله حتى لو كان النص يشير بوضوح   الى عبودية المسيح لله
و بالتالى انت تهرب من نصوص كتابك الى التفاسير التى تحمل النصوص ما لا تحتمل

على العموم اعتذر على تدخلى بينكم


----------



## kaatkoot (13 مارس 2006)

من الغريب ان يحذف موضوعى عن كتابكم نهائيا ودون ادنى سبب بالرغم من انى لم اتطرق الى تفسيرات و لا اى شىء

وبالتالى فقد تبين انكم لا تناقشون و لا تبحثون عن الحقيقة
و من ذلك فانتم لا تفرقون عن غرفكم فى الباتوك 
و انا مستغرب من روح الحق كيف يناقش امثال هؤلاء 

يستطيع المشرف ان يلغى اشتراكى من هذا المنتدى لان هذه اخر مشاركة لى


----------



## maarttina (14 مارس 2006)

مشكلتكم يا مسلميين ذكاءكم الخارق فالسيد المسيح كناسوت هو كلمة الرب المرسله الي العالم فهو بلعفل هنا يتحدث بالطبيعة الناسوتيه ويقول الذي ارسلني وهذه هي الطبيعة البشرية الكاملة للسيد المسيح فهو يصلي ويأكل ويشرب ويفعل كل شئ يحتاجه كانسان لانك لو تمعنت بكلام الكتاب المقدس ستجد انه لولا ذلك لبطل الخلاص لانه كان يتوجب علي الكفاره ان يشابهنا في كل شئ عدا الخطية وحدها وكل هذا انطبق علي السيد المسيح الذي شابهنا في كل شئ عدا الخطية وحدها
اذا التزمت الادب انك تتحدث عن رب المجد والكتاب المقدس فأهلا بيك وبأسئلتك عكس ذلك لن نرد عليك وسيحذف موضوعك 
سلام ونعمة للجميع


----------



## روح الحق (14 مارس 2006)

​


> [FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]*و انا مستعد للمحاورة, و لكن لا نقسمهما الى موضوعين, يعني يبقى الاثنين موضوع واحد و هي الوهية المسيح*​[/FONT]​


​[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]لو طرحنا النقاش حول الوهية السيد المسيح من القران والانجيل فى موضوع واحد سيحدث خلط كبير
الافضل الفصل بين الموضوعين تماما حتى يكون التناول مرة من وجهة نظر القران ومرة اخرى من وجهة نظر الكتاب المقدس لان فى حالة الحوار من القران لن يتم الرد من الكتاب القدس والعكس عند الكلام عن الكتاب المقدس لن يتم التطرق للقران نهائيا
اذن موضوع واحد سيحدث به خلط كبير وسيتشتت الحوار اما فى حالة الفصل بين الموضوعين فسيستطيع القارئ وايضا الطرفان المتحاورين التركيز فى الموضوع​[/FONT]​


> [FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]*أي قطف للنص يعاقب عليه ب حذف للمشاركة كلها*​[/FONT]​


​[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]هذا ليس عدلا لماذا
لانك انت وحدك تملك سلطة الحذف فكيف اتصرف انا اذا اقتطعت انت من النصوص 
ثم اذا اقتطعت انا من النصوص فلماذا يتم حذف المشاركة كلها انها فرصة ذهبية لك لتكشف خداعى اذن يمكنك ان تترك كلامى ثم تعلق عليه وتقول انظروا انهم يقتطعون من النصوص ومن ثم تضع للجميع النص كاملا[/FONT] 
​


> *[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]اي طعن بأي نص او تفسير يعاقب عليه بغلق الموضوع كله​*[/FONT]​


​[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]الان تتراجع فى كلامك الذى قلته من قبل وتريد العودة مرة اخرى لمحاولة اجبارى على قبول تفاسيركم اقرأ كلامك السابق​[/FONT]​


> [FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]*و أما عن تفسيرك الشخصي , فأذا كان لي الحق بتفسير القرأن, اذن لندخل في محاورة بيني و بينك و ليفسر كل منا النص حسب ما يشاء, و سنريك كيف سنثبت الوهية المسيح من القرأن*​[/FONT]​


​[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]لقد قلت فليفسر كل منا النص كما يشاء
ثم ان اساس المناظرة اصلا هو الطعن بالتفاسير
انت تريد ان تعلن خطأ من فسر القران حينما قال ان المسيح ليس هو الله وانا اريد ان اثبت خطأ من فسر الكتاب المقدس حين قال ان المسيح هو الله فكيف لا تريد ان نطعن بالمفسرين وهدف النقاش اصلا هو ان يثبت كل منا خطأ مفسرى الطرف الاخر
ان المفسر كما اتفقنا ليس اله انما هو بشر قد يخطئ وقد يصيب وما يريده كل واحد منا هو ان يثبت للاخر خطأ من فسر كتابه لهذا قلنا انسى التفاسير تماما 
فى النقاش حول القران نحن ملتزمون بالقران فقط وفى النقاش حول الكتاب المقدس نحن ملتزمون بالكتاب المقدس فقط وانا اعتبر شرطك السابق هو هرب من النقاش وتريد العودة لازامى بالتفاسير بعد ان تحديت وقلت اتركنى افسر القران كما اشاء وانا ساثبت لك منه الوهية السيد المسيح 
حسنا وانا قبلت فسر القران كما تشاء ودورى هو ان اعلن خطأ ما ذهبت اليه وانت ايضا اتركنى افسر كما اشاء ثم اقنع الجميع بان كل ما قلته هو خطأ​[/FONT]

> *التدرج في الموضوع خطوة خطوة, يعني نأخذ النص الاول و من ثم ننتقل الى النص الثاني بعد الانتهاء من الاول اولا*



لقد لاحظت فى نقاشى السابق معك انك عندما لا تجد ردا تعيد ما قلته من قبل رغم انى قد سبق وعقبت على نفس الكلام فانت لم تزد شيئا ومع ذلك تعيد وتكرر الكلام السابق وبهذا تمنعنى من وضع نص جديد بحجة ان الموضوع مازال مفتوحا وهذا الشرط من الممكن ان يفسد النقاش تماما فانت تكرر ردك وانا اكرر تعقيبى على كلامك ومن ثم لن ننتقل ابدا لنص جديد ولنتلافى هذا اقترح الاتى
اذا بدات انا طرح المشاركة فيكون من حقك الرد ومن ثم اعقب انا على ردك وتاتى انت وتضع تعليقك النهائى وبهذا ينتهى النقاش حول هذا النص ومن ثم ننتقل لنقطة اخرى وهذا حتى لا نظل نلف وندور حول نقطة واحدة 
اذن بهذا يتساوى الطرفان فيكون كل شخص قد وضع تعليقين اثنين لا اكثر على نص واحد
مازلت منتظر ردك لنبدأ النقاش​


----------



## روح الحق (14 مارس 2006)

> *مشكلتكم يا مسلميين ذكاءكم الخارق فالسيد المسيح كناسوت هو كلمة الرب المرسله الي العالم فهو بلعفل هنا يتحدث بالطبيعة الناسوتيه ويقول الذي ارسلني وهذه هي الطبيعة البشرية الكاملة للسيد المسيح فهو يصلي ويأكل ويشرب ويفعل كل شئ يحتاجه كانسان*



كلام جميل جدا ولكنه للاسف ليس موجودا فى الانجيل
هل تلفظ المسيح يوما على لسانه بكلمة ناسوت طبعا لا اذن من اين اتيتى به ويسوع لم يعلم شيئا من هذا القبيل لتلاميذه
هل علم يسوع يوما تلاميذه وقال انا لى طبيعتين واحدة بشرية مثلكم والاخرى الهية طبعا لا اذن فمن اين تاتين باعتقادك هذا
ان ما تقوليه كلام جميل جدا ولكن للاسف يسوع لم يعلم به احدا فهلا اخبرتينا من علمك اياه
على كل حال لو قبل زميلك النقاش فستعرفين جيدا ما هى التعاليم التى اراد يسوع ان يعلمها للبشر


----------



## ma7aba (14 مارس 2006)

> كلام جميل جدا ولكنه للاسف ليس موجودا فى الانجيل
> هل تلفظ المسيح يوما على لسانه بكلمة ناسوت طبعا لا اذن من اين اتيتى به ويسوع لم يعلم شيئا من هذا القبيل لتلاميذه
> هل علم يسوع يوما تلاميذه وقال انا لى طبيعتين واحدة بشرية مثلكم والاخرى الهية طبعا لا اذن فمن اين تاتين باعتقادك هذا
> ان ما تقوليه كلام جميل جدا ولكن للاسف يسوع لم يعلم به احدا فهلا اخبرتينا من علمك اياه
> على كل حال لو قبل زميلك النقاش فستعرفين جيدا ما هى التعاليم التى اراد يسوع ان يعلمها للبشر


وهل قرأت الكتاب المقدس لتتأكد وهل فهمت آياته ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ بالطبع الجواب لا لأنك لو قرأت لما تكلمت هذا 
ذكرة كلمة ابن الغنسان 80 مرة بالعهد الجديد وهي تعني انه بشر لأنه ابن انسان وعلى لسان المسيح
وبالتالي هو اقر أن له صفة بشرية كاملة 
وهنا بهذه الآية نجد الصفتان
Mt:24:30:
30  وحينئذ تظهر علامة ابن الانسان في السماء.وحينئذ تنوح جميع قبائل الارض ويبصرون ابن الانسان آتيا على سحاب السماء بقوة ومجد كثير. (SVD)
Mt:24:31:
31  فيرسل ملائكته ببوق عظيم الصوت فيجمعون مختاريه من الاربع الرياح من اقصاء السموات الى اقصائها. (SVD)
Lk:21:28:
28  ومتى ابتدأت هذه تكون فانتصبوا وارفعوا رؤوسكم لان نجاتكم تقترب. (SVD)
نكتشف أن ابن الغنسان الذي هو الطبيعة البشرية هو بمجد عظيم اي بطبيعته الألهية آتي لكي يحاسب البشر يوم القيامة 
أتريد تصريحاً اوضح من هذا


----------



## maarttina (15 مارس 2006)

ومن قال لك ان السيد المسيح اتي علي الارض لكي يعبد من احد ؟؟؟؟
السيد المسيح قد جاء من اجل اتمام خطة الخلاص لم يأتي ليعبد ونحن لا نعبد السيد المسيح الجسد ولكن نعبد اللاهوت المتجلي في شخص السيد المسيح


----------



## روح الحق (15 مارس 2006)

maarttina قال:
			
		

> *ومن قال لك ان السيد المسيح اتي علي الارض لكي يعبد من احد *





			
				maarttina قال:
			
		

> *السيد المسيح قد جاء من اجل اتمام خطة الخلاص لم يأتي ليعبد ونحن لا نعبد السيد المسيح الجسد ولكن نعبد اللاهوت المتجلي في شخص السيد المسيح*



الله أكبــــــــــر
المسيح لم يات ليعبد اذن هو لم يأمر احد ان يعبده 
معنى هذا ان الايمان بالوهية المسيح ليس شرطا اساسيا لدخول الملكوت ومعنى هذا ايضا ان شهود يهوة -طائفة مسيحية لا تؤمن بموضوع الوهية يسوع اطلاقا- مخلصون وسيدخلون الملكوت لانهم يؤمنون بالفداء والصلب 
ومعنى هذا ان الرب اتى متخفيا فى جسد يسوع ولكن ابائكم ومفسريكم هم من اكتشفوا حقيقته 
وحتى الان لم يعلن لنا زميلك استعداده للنقاش حول الوهية المسيح فبماذا تسمين هذا خصوصا اذا اخذنا فى الاعتبار كلامك السابق بان يسوع لم يات الى الارض ليعبد
لن استنتج شيئا ولكن ساترك الاستنتاج للقارئ


----------



## maarttina (15 مارس 2006)

هو البعيد غبي ومابيفهمش كمان 
انت بتقرا اللي علي مزاجك مانا قلتلك نحن نعبد الرب المتجسد في شخص السيد المسيح يعني هما الاتنين واحد مع التوضيح اننا لا نعبد الجسد بل نعبد الرب الحي بروحه العاقل بكلمته 
السيد المسيح كناسوت لم يطلب من احد ان يعبده لانه كجسد لا يصح عبادته ولكنه قال عن ذاته انه الطريق والحق والحياة 
عظيم هو سر التقوي الله ظهر في الجسد 
الكلام واضح نحن نعبد هذا الاه الظاهر في جسد السيد المسيح وهذا لا ينفي الوهية المسيح علي الاطلاق يا ايها العبقري


----------



## روح الحق (15 مارس 2006)

> *هو البعيد غبي ومابيفهمش كمان*



كل اناء ينضح بما فيه وان كانت كنائسك قد أوصتك بسب الاخرين فهذا شانك


> *انت بتقرا اللي علي مزاجك مانا قلتلك نحن نعبد الرب المتجسد في شخص السيد المسيح يعني هما الاتنين واحد مع التوضيح اننا لا نعبد الجسد بل نعبد الرب الحي بروحه العاقل بكلمته*



انا لم اسئلك-ويبدو انك تعانين من صعوبة الفهم-عن ايمانك الشخصى انا اسئلك اين قال يسوع هذا الكلام
اين وقف يسوع وعلم تلاميذه قائلا انا الرب المتجسد لا تعبدوا جسدى ولكن اعبدوا الرب المتجسد في
هذا كلام قساوستك وليس كلام المسيح هذا دين ابائك وليس دين يسوع
بالمناسبة انا منتظر زميلك ان يوافق على المناقشة وستعرفين-ويعرف الجميع-من هو الكاذب الذى اضل الناس رسول الاسلام ام قساوستك ومفسريك
حتى الان مازال زميلك متردد هل يناقش ام لا فانا انتظره منذ اكثر من ثلاثة ايام ولم يعطى اى رد سواء كان بالموافقة او الرفض


----------



## maarttina (15 مارس 2006)

> كل اناء ينضح بما فيه وان كانت كنائسك قد أوصتك بسب الاخرين فهذا شانك


فس الحقيقة تعلمت هذا السباب من رسولك السباب اللعان الذي قالت عنه عائشة انه كان يسب المسلميين 
وتعلمت هذا من الهك المكار المضل الضعيف 
عرفت بأه تعلمت منين ؟؟؟


----------



## My Rock (16 مارس 2006)

روح الحق قال:
			
		

> الله أكبــــــــــر
> المسيح لم يات ليعبد اذن هو لم يأمر احد ان يعبده
> معنى هذا ان الايمان بالوهية المسيح ليس شرطا اساسيا لدخول الملكوت ومعنى هذا ايضا ان شهود يهوة -طائفة مسيحية لا تؤمن بموضوع الوهية يسوع اطلاقا- مخلصون وسيدخلون الملكوت لانهم يؤمنون بالفداء والصلب
> ومعنى هذا ان الرب اتى متخفيا فى جسد يسوع ولكن ابائكم ومفسريكم هم من اكتشفوا حقيقته
> ...


 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

من كل قلبي....

ايه الهبل داه يا عم انت؟
هو بول البعير اثر على عقلك للدرجة ديه؟
معلش ابقى غمس الذباب في اللبن المرة الجاية, مشان مفعولها يمشي مع بول البعير, ولا حتجيك حالة لما تشوف حمار تقول يا رسووووووووووووووووووووووول الله


يا ابني, اعقل كدة و تكلم بمنطق, لان كلامك هذا هو كلام اطفال, و يدل على تنقيصك بالله, اذ انت تجتهد في طريقة عبادة الله, و هذا امر يرجع ليك بطريقة عبادتك للات تبعك


و الان, انا مستعد لمحاورة, و يتم طرحها كالتالي, تطرح نص واحد من الكتاب المقدس, نناقشه و من ثم ننتقل الى اية من القرأن من اختياري, نكملها و من ثم تستمر المحاورة على هذه الوتيرة

ابدأ الموضوع متى تكون مستعد!


----------



## روح الحق (16 مارس 2006)

> ايه الهبل داه يا عم انت؟
> هو بول البعير اثر على عقلك للدرجة ديه؟
> معلش ابقى غمس الذباب في اللبن المرة الجاية, مشان مفعولها يمشي مع بول البعير, ولا حتجيك حالة لما تشوف حمار تقول يا رسووووووووووووووووووووووول الله



الان سافضحك امام الجميع واعرفهم من هو الجاهل
هذا رابط لموقع احدى الجامعات الاسترالية
http://www.abc.net.au/science/news/stories/s689400.htm
الان فليدخل الجميع ليعرف ان ابحاث العلماء اكتشفت نوع من المضادات الحيوية على جسد الذباب هل لك ان تخبرنى كيف عرف الرسول هذا ام انك فقط لا تعرف ان تفتح فمك الا لتضحك 
هل تظن يا هذا ان البول ليس له استخدامات طبية اذن تعال للمسلمين ليعلموك فهناك مواد يتم استخلاصها من البول ومنها human menopausal gonadotropin وايضا مادة ال urokinase
وهى مواد لها استخدامات طبية فلا تهرف بما تجهل 
الان نأتى لموضوع للمناظرة


> و الان, انا مستعد لمحاورة, و يتم طرحها كالتالي, تطرح نص واحد من الكتاب المقدس, نناقشه و من ثم ننتقل الى اية من القرأن من اختياري, نكملها و من ثم تستمر المحاورة على هذه الوتيرة



اريد ان اعرف اولا سبب اعتراضك على ان يكون الحوار فى مووضوعين منفصلين احدهما خاص بالقران والاخر خاص بالكتاب المقدس اعطنى سبب واحد مقنع انك هكذا تخلط الاوراق واصلا هذا ينافى قوانين منتدى حوار الاديان والمفروض انك انت من تحافظ عليها والتى تمنع ان يتم التطرق للكتاب المقدس والقران فى نفس الموضوع
فهلا اخبرتنا اولا ما السبب الذى يجعلك تتمسك بهذا


----------



## My Rock (18 مارس 2006)

روح الحق قال:
			
		

> الان سافضحك امام الجميع واعرفهم من هو الجاهل
> هذا رابط لموقع احدى الجامعات الاسترالية
> http://www.abc.net.au/science/news/stories/s689400.htm
> الان فليدخل الجميع ليعرف ان ابحاث العلماء اكتشفت نوع من المضادات الحيوية على جسد الذباب هل لك ان تخبرنى كيف عرف الرسول هذا ام انك فقط لا تعرف ان تفتح فمك الا لتضحك


 
زملوني زملوني, روح الحق سيفضحني... و :اننا جديدين على مسألة الحوارات و النقاشات و لا نعرف كل الردود لديكم,,, ف اديش انك قديم يا عم

من اشهر و احنا طارحين الموضوع
و فندنا البحث و الموضوع بالكامل, و انتهى الموضوع بوضعي كم سؤال لم يجب عليه احد الى الان, لعلك تستطيع الاجابة؟

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2149

*يا ريت لو نشوفلك رد في الموضوع هذا على الرابط اعلاه, و لنرى فضيحة من التي ستكون بجلاجل*






> هل تظن يا هذا ان البول ليس له استخدامات طبية اذن تعال للمسلمين ليعلموك فهناك مواد يتم استخلاصها من البول ومنها human menopausal gonadotropin وايضا مادة ال urokinase
> وهى مواد لها استخدامات طبية فلا تهرف بما تجهل


 
بتعرف شو, ربنا يوقعكم بأيدي الناس الي تاكلك اكل... اخوي صيدلي و لنرى هذه المصطلاحات و مكان تواجدها وفعاليتها:

اولا: ما يسمى ب ال Human Menopausal Gonadotropins 
و هو ما يختصر ب HMG
تعريفه:
*Human menopausal gonadotropins are a natural medication used to help induce ovulation in women with certain fertility issues. Human menopausal gonadotropins contain both **LH** (luteinizing hormone) and **FSH** (follicle stimulating hormone), hormones needed to help trigger ovulation. Human menopausal gonadotropins are found in the urine of postmenopausal women. They are removed from this urine, sterilized, and then used in fertility treatment.*​ 
طريقة تحضيره: 
*hMG is produced from a sterile preparation of placental glucoprotein urine of post-menopausal women. The hMG is purified by proprietary chromatographic techniques. *​ 

مصدر:
*Urine of post-menopausal women*

*طريقة فعاليته:*
*Human menopausal gonadotropins work to trigger the release of LH and FSH in the body. Human menopausal gonadotropins work on the pituitary gland, *
*causing it to release LH and FSH. This, in turn, stimulates ovulation.*​*وقت استمالع:*​*In women, inducing ovarian follicular growth and maturation. In men, used to treat hypogonadotropic hypogonadism, and to induce spermatogenesis (sperm production).*


*Human menopausal gonadotropins are often used to stimulate ovulation in women with:*​

*ovulatory disorders, like **PCOS*​
*endometriosis*​
*a pituitary gland that does not produce FSH or LH*​

*Human menopausal gonadotropins are also used when Clomid appears to be *
*ineffective.*
*Human menopausal gonadotropins are typically taken in the form of intramuscular injections. Usually given two to three days after menstruation begins, human menopausal gonadotropins are administered daily for 7 to 12 days. Dosages can vary from woman to woman and from cycle to cycle, however, a typical dosage is between 75 and 600 IU/day.*​ 
​ 
فهل قلبت الانسان الى بعير؟
المسألة باينة من الاسم, فما دخل البعير في الموضوع؟

ولو كذبنا على انفسنا و قلنا انه بول البعير يوج فيه هذه المادة, فهلا راعينا متى استعمالها؟ اذ ينصح بأستعمالها بعد ثلاث ايام من الدورة الشهرية للمرأة, و بطريقة الحقن يا استاذ!!!
فهل المسلمين نساءا ورجالا يكون لديهم الدورة الشهرية في كل يوم؟
جائز ان محمد كان مصاب بهذه الحالة و اعتقد ان البقية مصابين بها!!!


اما طامة ال urokinase فهي اعظم
اذ الاخ يجهل ان ال urokinase يستعمل كمخدر, و السؤال هنا ما دخل بول البعير فيه؟

اذ لو كذبنا على انفسنا و قلنا انه يتواجد في بول البعير, فالمادة هذه تستعمل كمخدر (بعد استخلاصها و تنقيتها و تحويلها, فلا اعرف كيف يتم هذا بشرب بول البعير من البعير مباشرة كما امر رسول البعير, اسف قصدي رسول الاسلام) فهل يريد محمد ان يخدر الامة العربية بالبول؟











> الان نأتى لموضوع للمناظرة
> 
> اريد ان اعرف اولا سبب اعتراضك على ان يكون الحوار فى مووضوعين منفصلين احدهما خاص بالقران والاخر خاص بالكتاب المقدس اعطنى سبب واحد مقنع انك هكذا تخلط الاوراق واصلا هذا ينافى قوانين منتدى حوار الاديان والمفروض انك انت من تحافظ عليها والتى تمنع ان يتم التطرق للكتاب المقدس والقران فى نفس الموضوع
> فهلا اخبرتنا اولا ما السبب الذى يجعلك تتمسك بهذا


 
السبب, لان المحاورة ستكون سخيفة و بدون معنى ولا هدف, اذ كل شخص يفسر بتفسيره الخاص, فلا احب ان تكون هذه الطريقة السخيفة في الحوار في اكثر من موضوع

ثم اني اعرف انك ستهرب من الموضوع الثاني و ستلصق بالاول, فأنت ضعيف بالاسلاميات و هذا واضح من عدم مشاركتك بالمواضيع الاسلامية

فهلا طرحت الموضوع؟ فانا كل يوم اتوقع انك ستطرحه!!!


و تحذير لك ان تقل ادبك على رب المجد, اذ لو قليت ادبك مرة ثانية, امسح بنبيك و بمحمدك و قرأنك جزمتي و جزمة كل مسيحي في المنتدى, فاهم يا محمدي؟

انا لم امسح به لحد الان, فكن حذرا في ردودك القادمة, اذ انك ستتحمل ذنب سب رسولك, اذ ستكون انت المسبب


----------



## روح الحق (19 مارس 2006)

> بتعرف شو, ربنا يوقعكم بأيدي الناس الي تاكلك اكل... اخوي صيدلي و لنرى هذه المصطلاحات و مكان تواجدها وفعاليتها


فرحان قوى قوى باخوك الصيدلى يا حبيبى
الذى لا تعرفه يا روح قلبى انك تتحدث مع طبيب بشرى هذا اولا
ثانيا وجود مواد تستخرج من البول ولها استخدامات طبية يدل على ان البول مثله مثل اى شئ يستخرج منه مواد تعالج الانسان من بعض الامراض ولقد اعطيتك مثالا لعلك تفهم
ثالثا انت تعترض على شرب بول البعير فبماذا تسمى هذا النص من كتابك المقدس
حزقيال 4-12 "وتأكل كعكا من الشعير.على الخرء الذي يخرج من الانسان تخبزه امام عيونهم"
اشعياء 36-12 "فقال ربشاقى هل الى سيدك واليك ارسلني سيدي لكي اتكلم بهذا الكلام.أليس الى الرجال الجالسين على السور ليأكلوا عذرتهم ويشربوا بولهم معكم"
فبماذا تسمى من يأكل البراز ويشرب البول الذى يخرج من الانسان 


> ثم اني اعرف انك ستهرب من الموضوع الثاني و ستلصق بالاول, فأنت ضعيف بالاسلاميات و هذا واضح من عدم مشاركتك بالمواضيع الاسلامية


انت جبان وتهرب من المناظرة لان لو كان كلامك صادق لتمسكت ان يكون الموضوعان منفصلان حتى لا اترك تفسيرك للقران واهرب للانجيل اما وانت الذى تريد الا تفصل الموضوعان فلانك تعرف جيدا انك لن تستطيع الرد على براهينى لابطال الوهية يسوع لهذا تريد الهرب للمناقشة فى القران لهذا انت متمسك بوضع الموضوعان فى مكان واحد حتى تراوغ كما تريد



> و تحذير لك ان تقل ادبك على رب المجد, اذ لو قليت ادبك مرة ثانية, امسح بنبيك و بمحمدك و قرأنك جزمتي و جزمة كل مسيحي في المنتدى, فاهم يا محمدي؟
> انا لم امسح به لحد الان, فكن حذرا في ردودك القادمة, اذ انك ستتحمل ذنب سب رسولك, اذ ستكون انت المسبب


----------



## My Rock (19 مارس 2006)

روح الحق قال:
			
		

> فرحان قوى قوى باخوك الصيدلى يا حبيبى
> الذى لا تعرفه يا روح قلبى انك تتحدث مع طبيب بشرى هذا اولا
> ثانيا وجود مواد تستخرج من البول ولها استخدامات طبية يدل على ان البول مثله مثل اى شئ يستخرج منه مواد تعالج الانسان من بعض الامراض ولقد اعطيتك مثالا لعلك تفهم


 

هذا ردك العلمي يا طبيب؟ أين تعليقك على المسطلحات العلمية؟
عجبي من هكذا طبيب!
يالا مش اول مرة...





> ثالثا انت تعترض على شرب بول البعير فبماذا تسمى هذا النص من كتابك المقدس
> حزقيال 4-12 "وتأكل كعكا من الشعير.على الخرء الذي يخرج من الانسان تخبزه امام عيونهم"
> اشعياء 36-12 "فقال ربشاقى هل الى سيدك واليك ارسلني سيدي لكي اتكلم بهذا الكلام.أليس الى الرجال الجالسين على السور ليأكلوا عذرتهم ويشربوا بولهم معكم"
> فبماذا تسمى من يأكل البراز ويشرب البول الذى يخرج من الانسان


 
يا أهبل يا ابن عيشة, هذا بول البعير و مفاخذة الصغار ادت بك الى الحول, هذا النص هو عقاب لفئة معينة, و ليس نصيحة زي رسولك المعفن الكلب بتاع البول و الخرة الي دعى البقية الى الدناءة و شرب بول البعير, و انا تحليلي الشخصي ان محمد هو بعير, لذلك امر بشرب بوله اي لوب البعير

اللهم العن محمد البعير, ناكح المعيز و الحمير
 




> انت جبان وتهرب من المناظرة لان لو كان كلامك صادق لتمسكت ان يكون الموضوعان منفصلان حتى لا اترك تفسيرك للقران واهرب للانجيل اما وانت الذى تريد الا تفصل الموضوعان فلانك تعرف جيدا انك لن تستطيع الرد على براهينى لابطال الوهية يسوع لهذا تريد الهرب للمناقشة فى القران لهذا انت متمسك بوضع الموضوعان فى مكان واحد حتى تراوغ كما تريد


 
أنا جبان؟ انا اعطيت الحق بالمباشرة و انا منتظرك الى حد الان, فمن هو الجبان؟ الذي يدعيك الى المحاورة, ام الذي يهرب منها مثلك؟




انا حذرت من قلة الادب, و ها انك قللت ادبك من جديد, فخليني امسح بمحمد جزمتي و جزمة كل واحد بالمنتدى و خصوصا جزمة مارتينا و انسر الي تسوى راس رسولك المعفن الكلب, بتاع المعيز و البطيخ
يا محمدي يا ابن عيشة او يا ابن المحلل, محمدك هذا ادعس راسه بجزمتي و امرمط بيه شوارع اوربا شارع شارع, و اضع اسمه و صورته القذرة امام كل سوبر ماركت لتدوس عليه كل رجل داخلة و خارجة
اللهم ااجعل محمد قيطان لكل جزمة ادمن و مشرف في منتدانا يا ارحم الراحمين
اللهم كبر قرعيته و ارزقه من نار جهنم اكثر ما تستطيع



ارتاحيت كدة يا روح ابن امنة؟
خليك اتحمل هذا الذنب

عضويتك الغيت و الموضوع هذا يغلق

طم طا طا طم طم,,,, طم طم


----------

